# The definitive Xbox discussion thread | Don't troll



## vickybat (May 23, 2013)

*//MOD: Discuss all things related to Xbox One here. Jailbreaking/hacking/gaming/video calling/etc. Everything here. Trolling will not be tolerated. PS4 fans post here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/174371-sony-playstation-4-discussion-trolls-will-banned.html*. For Nintendo Wii U, use this thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/171848-nintendo-wii-u-sequel-smash-hit-wii-no-trolling.html*

*i.imgur.com/FKjOshC.png



Finally after a long long wait ( 7 years to be precise), the Xbox 360 finally has a successor namely Xbox-One. It was unveiled 
during a private press meet held by Microsoft in April. On a quick note, Xbox-One distances itself from PowerPC based innards and 
follows similar direction taken by its competitor (PS4) and embraces X86.

The Xbox-One has an eight core AMD Jaguar based custom cpu and AMD GCN based custom GPU (12 compute engines), all in an SOC.The two major console manufacturers,has decided for an SOC design for improved thermal ceiling and lower failure rate, which plagued their earlier console launch.
Add to this, a unified 8GB DDR3 memory that is shared by both CPU and GPU with a 256 bit bus. But this design isn't as great as that of the PS4.
DDR3's overall bandwidth is very slow compared to GDDR5 (PS4 has 8gb GDDR5) and thus could be a potential bottleneck, holding back GPU and CPU computation and increasing memory cycles. In simple words, the path is constrained to send more data to and fro. But microsoft has a workaround.

They have embedded an ES-RAM in the SOC, which is tied with the main memory. This piece of tech is of 32 mb size and acts as a fast cache.
In other words, it acts as a wide bridge(greater bandwidth) that alleviates data bottleneck due to low bandwidth, thus increasing effective bandwidth to competitive levels.
This approach isn't an ideal one and has its drawbacks. One such thing is the size. At only 32 mb, less data can be sent to and fro at any instant
and that constrain still exists. Nevertheless, through effective coding and memory management techniques in game code, developers can pacify this issue and extract most from the available resources. A full rundown of tech specs can be found here: *Xbox One specs*

Apart from these, the Xbox-one comes with a standard blue-ray drive with 6x reading capabilities. Standard blue-ray movie discs
are fully supported. Microsoft's ace in the sleeve comes in form with their bundled motion camera setup, referred as "Kinect 2".
With a 1080p camera and full fledged voice recognition and body movement sensors,it has the potential to take gaming in a new level.
There are a plethora of possibilities and several game developers including the famed "Hideo Kojima" has praised Kinect 2's potential.
Verbal interaction with in-game characters and 1:1 full body tracking is bound to go to the next level. It also has HDMI IN feature and
can take input signals from multimedia boxes like conventional set-top box, and display content though xbox one UI, also giving the freedom of voice and gesture controls to browse through channels.

Coming to the UI, Xbox one runs on two operating systems. One is a windows based kernel ( possibly windows 8) that is only responsible for managing custom Direct X API's. The other OS (Xbox OS) handles different multimedia functionalities as well as browsing the web. They switch with the help of a hypervisor, which is nothing but acts as an OS management module.The two OS'es has the ability to switch as per current task. The UI is also tailor made for voice commands and supports 
excellent multitasking. An overview can be seen here: *Overview*

But Xbox-One had some loose ends. The online DRM restrictions, forced online play and banning the ability to share used games, led to a 
widespread criticism across the web. Everybody were dissatisfied with this decision. At E3 2013, when its rival Sony corp. decided to free their console 
from all these policies, Microsoft was forced to withdraw all of them to everybody's relief. Xbox-one no longer needs mandatory online connections and a 24 hr
check ( except for a first time mandatory update, after which it can be used offline always) and gamers can also play used games and share them with other Xbox-One owners.

With these loose-ends taken care off, Xbox-one has again become a fierce competitor and brings with it a plethora of next gen exclusive titles.
All of them are a definite must play imo and reason to invest on an Xbox -one. Below are a list of games ranging from exclusives to Highly anticipated Multiplatforms ( i.e also on PS4).



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]sy07J34uR8Y[/YOUTUBE]

Deadrising 3 (Capcom) - Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]Gs2-z9lZByo[/YOUTUBE]

Ryse - Son Of Rome (Crytek) - Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]fHiGMRs5n-g[/YOUTUBE]

The Division (Ubisoft)- Multiplatform

[YOUTUBE]9fEKcOK8gno[/YOUTUBE]

Unnamed Halo Title (343 industries) - Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]OXwoDAPlFrM[/YOUTUBE]

TitanFall ( Respawn Entertainment) - Microsoft Timed Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]QzIE6mPdC6g[/YOUTUBE]

Quantum Break (Remedy) - Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]8Sw_W3A_73c[/YOUTUBE]

D4 ( Access Games) - Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]2_TXnUqMKR8[/YOUTUBE]

Sunset Overdrive (Insomnic Games) -Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]FakNzMro2UA[/YOUTUBE]

Forza MotorSport 5 (Turn10 Studios) - Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]CLzMYLYy6ak[/YOUTUBE]

Crimson Dragon (Microsoft Studios) - Exclusive

[YOUTUBE]Y46XsAH1WJ8[/YOUTUBE]

Killer Instinct (Double Helix Games) - Exclusive F2P



Now with all these titles and many more, the Xbox-One is all set to take on the next-gen era and be a formidable opponent to its rivals(most notably the PS4).
With a launch price of* $499* which includes the kinect 2 peripheral, the deal is sweet.

Lets hope that Microsoft is able to relive the success of xbox 360 in the next-gen and by the looks of it, its all set and destined to do so.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 26, 2013)

*//MOD: Discuss all things related to Xbox One here. Jailbreaking/hacking/gaming/video calling/etc. Everything here. Trolling will not be tolerated. PS4 fans post here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/174371-sony-playstation-4-discussion-trolls-will-banned.html*. For Nintendo Wii U, use this thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/171848-nintendo-wii-u-sequel-smash-hit-wii-no-trolling.html*


So Microsoft's new batsuichi apparently requires an internet connection every 24 hours for the console to work. I'm guessing it makes a handshake with microsoft's servers for this to work.

Obviously people interested in cracking into the system would require more than the 24 hours to do so. So does that mean there will be no homebrew/ modding etc possible on the console for at least half of it's life cycle, provided microsoft does not change it's policies?

Does that also imply that piracy will no longer be possible?

Theoretically, you could emulate the server at home, but then you would still need to do some blackbox testing of the console's various ports that it uses to connect to the internet and to the server so that you could build your server emulator. That itself would take weeks, if not months.

Does that mean Microsoft has found the solution to piracy on the batsuichi, provided the information we know so far is accurate? If the console's policies don't change within it's generational life cycle, does it mean that we won't be able to break into the system for atleast 10 years from launch?

I thought this would be a relevant topic of discussion. Go ahead and share your thoughts.

*TO BE UPDATED TODAY- WORK IN PROGRESS*

*What we know about the console:*

Specs:

1. AMD Jaguar and GCN 2.0 based SoC APU
CPU: 8 Cores GPU: 12 Compute units (768 cores) 1.23 TFLOPS
2. Memory
8GB DDR3 Unified Memory pool 68.3GBps bandwidth, 32MB ESRAM chip.
3. Display
4k resolution (2160p) supported with HDMI 1.4 compatibility
4. Audio
7.1 Channel surround
5. Network
802.11n and WiFi Direct
6. Motion Controls
Kinect 2.0 1080p motion sensing camera
7. Storage and media
Non-removable 500GB HDD
Blu-ray ODD
8. Operating System
Apparently two OSes based on windows 8 that switch via a Hypervisor. One optimized for gaming and another for multimedia. Supposedly reserves 3GB RAM and limits games to only 5GB available.
9. Connectivity
USB 3.0 ports x3
10. Online service
Xbox Live
11. Backwards Compatibility
No
12. Media services
Yes, but Xbox live Gold membership required to access them; services might not be available in all countries
13. Second screen capability
Supported on mobile devices via SmartGlass
14. Used Games Fee
Yes *no after consumer backlash and PS4 preorders*
15. Games locked to account
Yes *no after consumer backlash and PS4 preorders*
16. Region locking
Yes *no after community backlash and PS4 preorders*
17. Day one special edition
Yes. "Day One 2013" engraved on it.
18. Controller
Updated design with X360 layout
19. Mandatory Kinect
Yes.
19. Console locked to certain countries
Yes *no after community backlash and PS4 preorders*
20. Voice communication
Kinect camera supports it with in built Mic

*LET ME KNOW IF ANYTHING IS MISSING*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 27, 2013)

lets not talk about cracking and hacks... it can be done. And no it wont take months... there are so many ways i can think of right now of how this can be done.

1. it requires a connection every 24 hours. There must be some mechanism by which the xbox is checking for that time duration. One simple way is that you keep on delaying the clock, maybe overvolt it or just jtag the ic. 

2. server emulation is a bit on the extreme side, since xbox will most probably authenticate your gamekeys every 24 hours. The handshake is not only checking for hardware revisions / modifications on the xbox but also checking for the authenticity of your game copy which you have installed on your xbox. 

3. a better way to do this will be to crack the blu-ray copy of the game and make new discs which run as a cracked pc game. You can take advantage of the windows 8 os background on the xbox. 

4. Push an app remotely which will emulate the operation of the game. 

This is just brainstorming, obviously it will require much greater knowledge of the xbox systems are working ... but its a start.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lets not talk about cracking and hacks... it can be done. And no it wont take months... there are so many ways i can think of right now of how this can be done.
> 
> 1. it requires a connection every 24 hours. There must be some mechanism by which the xbox is checking for that time duration. One simple way is that you keep on delaying the clock, maybe overvolt it or just jtag the ic.
> 
> ...



1. to delay that clock you need to know where exactly it is, which is why you need to break into the system within 24 hours, and if not then you might not be able to fix it. I'm sure the connection requirement is not tied to the clock that the user can change.

2. yeah I know that it checks the authenticity of your games, but I think checking your OS's authenticity takes primacy in the hacking sense.

3. well I did try to clone a PS1 disc, but my PS3 refused to play it. so I don't think cracking like that will work.

4. not sure I understand what you mean here.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 28, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> 1. to delay that clock you need to know where exactly it is, which is why you need to break into the system within 24 hours, and if not then you might not be able to fix it. I'm sure the connection requirement is not tied to the clock that the user can change.
> 
> 2. yeah I know that it checks the authenticity of your games, but I think checking your OS's authenticity takes primacy in the hacking sense.
> 
> ...



1. the user cant change the clock, but there must be a mechanism how it checks for 24 hours. 

2. - 

3. if you have specialized software which is able to break the encryption / security of the original game you can burn it and it will work like an ordinary game. im not allowed to post such software here, but it can be done. it is how it has been done for ps1 ps2...

make a autrorun exe which executes the moment you connect your external storage. This could exploit a flaw in the os / hypervisor or run a linux backend os when the system does not boot to the original os.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> 1. the user cant change the clock, but there must be a mechanism how it checks for 24 hours.
> 
> 2. -
> 
> ...



1. Obviously, but how on earth do you think they would find it within 24 hours?
3. yeah but then you would also have to mod your PS3 to accept such games.
4. didn't they fix that exploit after so many months?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

@OP:I have reported your OP 


Spoiler



because you are an Nintendofag






Spoiler



Ok that was a joke. 





Spoiler



I reported the OP so that a mod would change "Batsuichi" to "Xbox One" in thread title


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

What's wrong with Batsuichi? It literally divorces itself once from the gamers.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

"Batsuichi" sounds _Japanese_ and we are not _Japanese_.The name seems out of place
Imagine someone opening a thread
"Pureisutēshon Fō and jailbreaking/hacking homebrew thread"


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> "Batsuichi" sounds _Japanese_ and we are not _Japanese_.The name seems out of place
> Imagine someone opening a thread
> "Pureisutēshon Fō and jailbreaking/hacking homebrew thread"



I would be fine with it 

No need to go further off-topic about it


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2013)

A thread for each new console. I hope this will keep the kids from each others' necks.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2013)

A good move by moderators. 

*Next-Generation Game Consoles to Cost $349 - $399 – Analyst.*

Xbox one is expected to be $399 as per latest rumors.

*Microsoft Says Sony Has Done A Nice Job With Digital Strategy*

*Kinect 2.0 Detailed*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

A highlight:

*i.minus.com/ibqdrfIUSn00AV.gif

I remember the UI in the reveal being *much* smoother. I'm not accusing them of faking the UI but the Wired hands on video doesn't make it look too good. Fix this ASAP Microsoft.

Rumour Time:

NeoGAF - View Single Post - RUMOR: MS having eSRAM yield problems with Xbox One manufacturing
Microsoft Under Clocking Xbox One By 100-200mhz | STFUandPlay

Apparently the console is having problems with eSRAM yields and overheating problems so it may have to be underclocked by 100-200 mhz to prevent RRoD pt. 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if that video is faked too.



dead5 said:


> I remember the UI in the reveal being *much* smoother. I'm not accusing them of faking the UI but the Wired hands on video doesn't make it look too good. Fix this ASAP Microsoft.



Nope, they totally faked the ui at the reveal. Remember the guy keeps putting his hands inside his pocket to change the screen.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2013)

*Microsoft Under Clocking Xbox One By 100-200mhz*

*Microsoft's Attack On Used Game Sales Asks Customers To Sacrifice Their Rights To Save An Industry*

*Microsoft On Xbox One: "We Need To Do Better In Terms Of Being Clear"*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I wonder if that video is faked too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they totally faked the ui at the reveal. Remember the guy keeps putting his hands inside his pocket to change the screen.



Broken sarcasm meters strike again . In the context of the (known) faked Kinect commands the sentence beginning with "I'm not accusing" and my (pretty obvious) stance on the Xbone should have made it clear enough that I was being sarcastic. 

The Video itself may not be faked otherwise they wouldn't show the jerky UI, would they?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> The Video itself may not be faked otherwise they wouldn't show the jerky UI, would they?



I was talking about the fake ui at the reveal.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I was talking about the fake ui at the reveal.





> I wonder if that video is faked too.



paints a different picture. 

As far as I am concerned almost everything at the reveal ranging from the cheering to the graphics to the UI to the Kinect commands were faked.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was also hearing that the CoD Ghosts reveal was pre rendered too, sad $hit. Remedy's game was possible the only saving grace at the reveal. Hopefully, E3 will change that.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

*Predicting Microsoft’s E3 conference: 360 price cut, Rare revival and more*

Pretty solid predictions by the author. I hope they are all true.

*PS4 and Xbox One Clock Speeds “Not a Very Good Measure of Performance” – Avalanche Studios CTO*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

The ×1 having yield problems has been confirmed as truthfact.

TRUTHFACT: MS having eSRAM yield problems on Xbox One, RUMOR: downclocking GPU - NeoGAF

Xbox One DRM has a 'lot of advantages', says Microsoft - VideoGamer.com

The ×1 DRM has "lots of advantages" according to Microsoft.

I guess they will be revealed at E3.

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=61413053&postcount=361



> I mentioned the other day that I was hearing rumors of Microsoft throwing around a considerable amount of money to have publishers only show games on the Xbox One during E3. Most people dismissed my admittedly flakey news as 'that's what always happens.'
> 
> 
> I've talked to more people since then though and this isn't the usual jostling for publishers on stage that happens at E3. Microsoft is throwing BIG money around to reverse course on idea that they aren't a games console. The rumors are that PS4 versions of multiplats, by those who do take the money, won't be shown AT ALL. Not on stage and not on the show floor.
> ...



famousmortimer has accurately leaked stuff earlier. 

This is pure bullshit. But resorting to cheap(not in the monetary sense) tactics is not alien Microsoft.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is what happens, when you fake your products.

*www.gameranx.com/updates/id/15240/...on-one-interviews-with-xbox-executives-at-e3/


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 7, 2013)

Xbox One: Details on Connectivity, Licensing and Privacy Features

If I get it right it means:

1. We can trade games only at participating retailers.
2. The console will need to be connected to the internet every 24 hours to verify that the games you paid for are yours
3. You can't let  your friends borrow your game.
4. You can't sell your game to your friends unless they have been on your friends list for 30 days after which they can't do anything about it.
5. Upto 10 people can play your game at any time.

Edit: Just noticed this part



> Trade-in and resell your disc-based games: Today, some gamers choose to sell their old disc-based games back for cash and credit. We designed Xbox One so *game publishers can enable you* to trade in your games at participating retailers. Microsoft does not charge a platform fee to retailers, publishers, or consumers for enabling transfer of these games.



So it is an opt in system in which game pubs can decide whether you get to sell your games at all?

With the recent PRISM leak, I don't think I can trust the Xbones always on Kinect at all. 

You can get it to stop listening to your commands and reacting to your gestures but can't unplug it and have the ×1 still run? Something is amiss. For games that don't require it you can unplug the Sensor Bar/PS Eye on the Wii,Wii U, PS3 & PS4 at least.

Xbox One: Angry Rant Pt. 2



Angry Joe nails it.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

*Xbox One: Details on Connectivity, Licensing and Privacy Features*




> *Trade-in and resell your disc-based games:* Today, some gamers choose to sell their old disc-based games back for cash and credit. We designed Xbox One so game publishers can enable you to trade in your games at participating retailers.  Microsoft does not charge a platform fee to retailers, publishers, or consumers for enabling transfer of these games.





> *Give your games to friends:* Xbox One is designed so game publishers can enable you to give your disc-based games to your friends. There are no fees charged as part of these transfers. There are two requirements: you can only give them to people who have been on your friends list for at least 30 days and each game can only be given once.



This sums up all of their policies. What do you think guys?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds more like a damage control announcement than an actual feature. Why can't I give my game to more than one person?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

Angry Joe's daman. He hella funny. I completely trust his views on things.



dead5 said:


> Xbox One: Angry Rant Pt. 2
> 
> 
> 
> Angry Joe nails it.



Laughing my f***ing arse off is what I'm doing at 1.50! *www.sherv.net/cm/emo/laughing/laughing-hard-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Sounds more like a damage control announcement than an actual feature. Why can't I give my game to more than one person?



Some more damage control: 

*Microsoft's game plan for E3 2013: Damage control*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Xbox One: Details on Connectivity, Licensing and Privacy Features*
> 
> This sums up all of their policies. What do you think guys?



Not really. They've left it to the publisher to decide. Read quote no. 1. By default you can't but if the publisher says yes, then you can.

And it's arse that you can only give it to one friend (_not borrow_) and he has to be on your friends list for at least 30 days. What if not all my friends use Xbox live? Oh wait you need an internet connection to use the console. 

And by their statements is seems that you can't get it back from your friend. Microsoft is good at writing dodgy statements.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not really. They've left it to the publisher to decide. Read quote no. 1. By default you can't but if the publisher says yes, then you can.
> 
> And it's arse that you can only give it to one friend (_not borrow_) and he has to be on your friends list for at least 30 days. What if not all my friends use Xbox live? Oh wait you need an internet connection to use the console.
> 
> And by their statements is seems that you can't get it back from your friend. Microsoft is good at writing dodgy statements.



Their second point supports their first one pretty well. It means you can give it to your friend and your friend cant give it to anyone else (which inturn cuts your chances of selling and reselling.)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony Fanboy or Ninty fanboy or PC fanboy
Everyone here hates Xbone


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

Microsoft killed Xbox. Period.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Microsoft killed Xbox. Period.



Its worse than that. They're so influential, that the idiotic xbone policies can fck up the entire industry.

Microsoft kills game ownership and expects us to smile &bull; Opinions &bull; Xbox One &bull; Eurogamer.net

Its kinda funny though, when people in that article point out that Steam and Origin do the same, they get downvoted. In the end, people will move on I guess.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Microsoft killed Xbox. Period.



you mean Xbot?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

busted!! 

Microsoft Has Hired People To Make Positive Comments About Xbox One On Reddit, Contractor Says | Business Insider Australia


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

*Xbox One - The Facts*

The publishers will decide the used game policies of third party titles. All Microsoft published titles will allow rental services.
Actually according to Microsoft, they don't view the game as a physical copy, but a piece of code. So they kind of have a licensing tied to the game code.

This access is granted only to the first user and if sold or transferred to a new user, then publishers of that game only have the power to change the license to the new user. *Microsoft has no direct role here.*
How Microsoft will implement these services remain to be seen. Perhaps all game stores will have a license change counter or something.

This feature although tedious and useless, people will eventually move on. And the console has to be connected once in 24 hrs in order to play games, i.e it needs to call home once a day.
Kinect is not a compulsory device for games that don't need it. It can be turned off and isn't tied to the system.

*Microsoft has more exclusives to announce after E3*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

^  MS


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^  MS



Read it carefully. Its not that bad in the long run. Publishers will be forced to allow second hand sales, or else they'll be boycotted. Microsoft has no decision power here.

Shares at Gamestop is increasing.

*GameStop shares rise after Xbox One reports*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

Opinion: Xbox One policy is a lovely marriage proposal to big corporations



			
				Polygon's Chris Plante said:
			
		

> It's aggressively anti-consumer and anti-middle class, and it outright ignores underprivileged gamers. It's gross, despicable, greedy, pathetic, cowardly and out of touch with a growing global resentment for corporations.



But you guys can ignore this link. After all, Polygon is on M$'s payroll and they will bow down to their unholy ma$ter Steve Ballmer 

Links from neogaf

BBC News - Xbox One: Microsoft defends pre-owned games rules
Why gamers hate the Xbox One - TECH.BLORGE.com
Microsoft, Reveals Xbox One Details, It's Mostly All Bad News | Complex
Xbox One kills game ownership, here's what Xbox fans say - Destructoid
Microsoft kills game ownership and expects us to smile &bull; Opinions &bull; Xbox One &bull; Eurogamer.net
Microsoft Confirms Gamers' Fears Over Xbox One - Forbes
Microsoft's Shortsighted Approach Might Have Already Killed Xbox One - Forbes
The Xbox One Might Let Sony's PS4 Win By Default - Forbes
An Xbox One DRM Breakdown - Giant Bomb
The Xbox One Just Had A Very Bad Day
When Will Gamers Say Enough Is Enough?
Microsoft confirms insane Xbox One DRM | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.
Indie retailers desperate for Xbox One pre-owned answers | Games industry news | MCV
Publishers quiet over Xbox One pre-owned intentions | Games industry news | MCV
Xbox One and the corporate war against consumers | Metro News
Xbox One: It's Made For Publishers, Not For You - NowGamer
Microsoft Xbox One: No Internet? Big Problem | Will Greenwald | PCMag.com
Used Games, Borrowed Games, and the Xbox One | TechnoBuffalo
Xbox One: Unless Microsoft Changes Their Policies, I'm Out | TechnoBuffalo
Xbox One 'always online': What does it mean for gamers? | News | TechRadar
Xbox One will force gamers to stay online after all - TechSpot
Has Microsoft Already Ruined the Xbox One? | Tech Biz
Press Start: Xbox One requires daily net connection, Titanfall from Respawn revealed and more | Technology | guardian.co.uk
Microsoft’s Xbox One: Owning Your Video Games Is So 1994 - Corporate Intelligence - WSJ
Microsoft’s Xbox One Used Games Policies Are Clear as Mud | TIME.com
Xbox One: the record is broken, long live the record | VG247
Xbox One: 10 Shocking Things You Won't Believe » Page 10 of 10
The PA Report - My Internet connection is fine, Microsoft. I’m worried about yours



vickybat said:


> Read it carefully. Its not that bad in the long run. Publishers will be forced to allow second hand sales, or else they'll be boycotted. Microsoft has no decision power here.
> 
> Shares at Gamestop is increasing.
> 
> *GameStop shares rise after Xbox One reports*



Since when did you start believing what Pachterdamus has to say?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

If microsoft has no decision here, why are things so fcked up now?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> If microsoft has no decision here, why are things so fcked up now?



They'll eventually get better. Its takes time to accept new norms. 

Lets see how all this goes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> They'll eventually get better. Its takes time to accept new norms.
> 
> Lets see how all this goes.



Never. It will never get better, it will only get worse, but people will move on. Look at EA's Origin


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ Sony seems to be in the same boat. Check the PS4 thread.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> If microsoft has no decision here, why are things so fcked up now?



Agreed. Without microshaft this just couldn't happen. Microsoft can tell publishers to GTFO, so even publishers cant push M$ to include something that is anti-consumer.

Their defence is full of elephant poo. I don't know why vicky's behaving like a devil's advocate.

[sarcasm]This boycott of the X1 will be very successful. Just like the HL2 {steam}, BF3 {origin}, MW2 {no russian & UK price increase}, Diablo III {RMAH, removal of authentic SP & always online DRM}, Assassin's Creed II {uplay and always-online drm} & SimCity 2013 {always online DRM, misleading claims} boycotts.[/sarcasm]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I was expecting that, but at least they don't act pretentious of fake their presentations. Japanese vs American businessmen


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2013)

*Microsoft's "One" Clever Strategy*

Nicely written and is simple enough.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

*postmediacanadadotcom.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/ps410.gif?w=480&h=270&crop=1


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

*Join this!*

Join the Xbox Shun! | Xbox Shun


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

kind of off topic, the gif i posted, the explosion actually looks that good in the game or its fake?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> kind of off topic, the gif i posted, the explosion actually looks that good in the game or its fake?



Yo, it's Crysis 3. No one has ever gone against Crysis 3 in graphics department. It's teh best! That's real.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox Conference is starting now.

*Microsoft Xbox E3 conference*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Xbox Conference is starting now.
> 
> *Microsoft Xbox E3 conference*



I give a grand Total of 0 craps to their conference.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

MGS5 debuts in Xbox conference.

The game looks jaw dropping. 

*live.polygon.com/xbox-one-e3-live-blog/

Insomniac games with an exclusive for xbox-one 
"Killer instinct".

Crytek's Ryse also makes an appearance. Its exclusive and looks very nice.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

Man, I'm impressed by FM5! Watching it live! 

The excitement.... just rocks!

Man, I'm impressed by FM5! Watching it live! 

The excitement.... just rocks!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ That's great. Enjoyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ That's great. Enjoyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My excitement requires more of "!", but thanks.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> MGS5 debuts in Xbox conference.
> 
> The game looks jaw dropping.
> 
> ...



I am going blind.Is that what i saw?
Insomniac makes an Exclusive for Xbox One?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ Yup that's right!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks cod is gonna look like a joke in front of all these awesome games?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

Capcom announces deadrising 3!!!!!!

This xbox conference so far has been only about games. No TV!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Project Spark 

That Ryse game seems a little GoW-y to me.....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

Another exclusive is "Crimson Dragon" by MS game studios.

Its Japanese in origin. 

Witcher 3 debuts!!!! Oh yeahhhhhh 

Deadrising 3 is another exclusive.

Witcher 3 has over 100hrs of gameplay and is fully open world. It supports kinect too.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Dead Rising 3 is an exclusive


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> This xbox conference so far has been only about games. No TV!



You seriously think they'll bring up the water cooler $hit after all that happened? lol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

The Witcher 3!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4 NOW!!!!!!!!!!!  

And its at 60fps...take that IW!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

BATTLEFIELD 4!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ yahhooooeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

lololol. Fail!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

BF4 is intense.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

*drools* BF4 @ 60 fps *drools*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

^I actually wished for MP. :<


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

Chief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

^F*** 'im.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

New halo game in 2014.

Another exclusive from blacktusk studios. Never heard of em though.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall.Seems interesting

499 Euros confirmed
thats 38k converted


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

Halo runs at 60fps.

*Xbox-one-$499 in US!!!!*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

so around 45k here adding customs & duties.(optimistically,Knowing how generously customs are applied,you could be looking at 50k+)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> so around 45k here adding customs & duties.



2 years later for us indians then


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Titanfall.Seems interesting



I feel like it's BF but with Titans as tanks. lols.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> so around 45k here adding customs & duties.



You gonna import it?

That's it?! MS conference is over?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall is for Xbone, xbox 360 and pc. So its a microsoft exclusive. 

The conference lived upto the hype. What say guys?? Did it suck in delivering games?? I honestly don't think so. 

What about ya!!!!

The defining game for me was MGS5 . Man it was truly next-gen stuff.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Titanfall is for Xbone, xbox 360 and pc. So its a microsoft exclusive.
> 
> The conference lived upto the hype. What say guys?? Did it suck in delivering games?? I honestly don't think so.
> 
> ...



Actually, nothing made me pull my hairs with excitement liek ACII did back in the day. But got excited about The Witcher 3 and FM5 (maybe because of real-life Mac P1).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I feel like it's BF but with Titans as tanks. lols.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol,No.Thats just an estimate about how much it will cost here after an official release by MS.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Titanfall is for Xbone, xbox 360 and pc. So its a microsoft exclusive.
> 
> The conference lived upto the hype. What say guys?? Did it suck in delivering games?? I honestly don't think so.
> 
> ...




It was great, it was going to be. Like I said earlier, people were only unhappy of the first reveal, which MS totally deserved.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Every Gen,Some Pub/Studio ditches Sony and goes multiplatform


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> It was great, it was going to be. Like I said earlier, people were only unhappy of the first reveal, which MS totally deserved.



Yup i remember that. You were indeed right.

Ok see ya in the Sony thread for the exclusive reveal of PS4!!!!!!!!!

Man i'm excited.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Good there was no DoD shown.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Actually, nothing made me pull my hairs with excitement liek ACII did back in the day. But got excited about The Witcher 3 and FM5 (maybe because of real-life Mac P1).



Time for some Sony stuff now heh.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Did they show Dog Of Duty?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Did they show Dog Of Duty?



It was shown yesterday, for obvious reasons. Activision must be $hitting in their pants knowing the fact that BF4 and Titanfall look and play better than Ghosts.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

There's a new slimmer model of xbox 360 unveiled at first. I had kind of missed it. It looks cool.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

that titanfall MP is mind blowing.. I might not buy BF4 after that


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> so around 45k here adding customs & duties.(optimistically,Knowing how generously customs are applied,you could be looking at 50k+)



..... it wont cost more than 35k. Ps4 will cost around 25k for base sku.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Microsoft delays Xbox One launch in Asia by a whole year, forgets to even mention Japan 

Microsoft delays Xbox One launch in Asia by a whole year, forgets to even mention Japan


> If you thought November 2013 was too long to wait, bear a thought for Asian gamers who will apparently have to wait those six months, plus an additional twelve, to pick up their Xbox One. According to Alan Bowman, Microsoft's Regional VP for Sales and Marketing in Asia, the new console will launch in Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore, South Korea and India around late 2014. (Note the lack of Japan on that list, we're still checking with Microsoft on that.) These are all regions that have been marked as gaming high-growth areas by Microsoft -- the VP added that the Xbox 360 became the top-selling console in Asia this year. The company's also pointed to its next-generation Kinect sensor, one that will work in "dramatically reduced" room spaces and, according Bowman, will be better attuned to Asian gamers who might not have living room space in their homes.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ That is not good, considering they have such impressive line-up of exclusives.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just when I thought Microsoft was trying to redeem themselves, Sony comes in and slaps them. Poor MS


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

This time they slapped themselves.. Good going MS..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

So I deiced to watch every single direct live before commenting on each compnay's performances.

Over here, Microsoft, EA and Ubi are relevant so:

EA's display was interesting, although not at all exciting. They seem to have copied concepts from Drive Club for their NFS: Rivals game. The new EA Sports engine is pretty good and I especially liked how various animations integrate with each other to create seamless transitions. Also nice was the new collision system being used in EA's UFC game. BF4 was just like BF3 but with better destructive environments and a new commander mode. Otherwise gameplay was almost identical. Satisfactory but not impressive. Visuals only felt slightly improved on the PC version.

Ubisoft had a better showing than EA. Even their cacing game The Crew seems to copy concepts from Drive Club. I didn't like the new Splinter Cell, although the new Rayman was awesome. Their Mighty Quest for Loot looks like a very, very interesting concept and I would like to see more of it in action. The new Rocksmith is decent too. The biggest negative was their tie-up with microshaft for that "Rabbids Invasion was a completely lame-arse concept, and does not really work as they described it would.


I found it easier to forget most of Microsoft's E3 instead of torturing myself with their BS. All I can say is that M$ has already implicitly announced that they don't care about markets outside the US anymore. It doesn't matter that the opening of the conference was done by Kojima and MGS5. Forza Motorsport was meh. The AI is ridiculous and nothing new honestly- machine learning AI have existed for many years now, although it may be the first time for a game to implement it in this scale and depth. The forced cloud integration sucks arse. Why the **** would I want my console to play on behalf of me and ruin my statistics? Their smartglass feature is also rubbish- all of that can be achieved _without_ smartglass. All you need to do is develop the applications for mobile platforms. The Xbox version of BF4 looks graphically identical to Battlefield 3. Ryse Son of Rome was crappy. The animations are not at all seamless and you basically have glorified action sequences. Even though they have most of the employees of the former Vigil Games, they dont seem to have taken much advantage of their capabilities.



Personally, now I'm convinced that I'm not getting an Xbox. Maybe after it drops to $299, multiple successive lawsuits (at least in Europe) get the anti-consumer policies removed and the game region lock is removed, I might _consider_ buying it, but I doubt that. Now I'm thinking of getting a Wii U after the Sony disappointment.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

*E3 2013: Microsoft press conference review*

Every analysis about their press conference is here.

*XBOX ONE VS PS4, WHO WON THE E3?*

This part made a ton of sense and kind of backs my own comments made about Microsoft's exclusives:



Spoiler






> You see, consoles are after all about games, and Microsoft delivered completely on that regard yesterday. *They had an impressive showing, with Ryse from Crytek, Forza Motorsport 5 from Turn 10 and Dead Rising 3 from Capcom all looking great, plus quite a few surprises as well, such as Sunset Overdrive from Insomniac Games (the makers of Ratchet & Clank and Resistance series, which is a direct blow to Sony), Crimson Dragon from Panzer Dragoon/Phantom Dust creator, and most of all the comeback of Killer Instinct from Rare.* There were also a couple of teasers for Halo 5 and the new Black Tusk game, plus Quantum Break which is still a mystery to me, but I can’t really fault Remedy’s track record: I have faith the game will deliver.
> 
> *Unfortunately, Sony couldn’t quite match the surprise. They had a quick montage of Killzone: Shadow Fall, Drive Club, Knack and Infamous: Second Son, confirming that the first three will be launching with the console later this year, but Infamous was perhaps the most interesting  of them and it got delayed to Q1 2014. Sure, there was some great Square Enix stuff for those who love JRPGs with the Kingdom Hearts 3 announcement, but I was never much of a genre fan to be honest.
> What was left, then? The Order 1886, developed by Ready at Dawn. This looks like it could be really interesting, but it was just teased.* Overall, I am much more confused after the conferences than I thought I could be; Microsoft and Sony traded blows like fighters in a death-like match, but it is far from over, unlike some may think. In fact, expect many more announcements and surprises in the upcoming months, especially during Gamescom.








*MS on Xbox One:Here's why you'll need to be online*

How many people actually buy his comments? I don't think he was transparent enough.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft: "Don't have an internet connection? stick with xbox 360" LOL!

[youtube]5yC8FbgGnd0[/youtube]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *Microsoft: "Don't have an internet connection? stick with xbox 360" LOL!*
> 
> [youtube]5yC8FbgGnd0[/youtube]



*Sony* : No internet for Xbox One? Get a PS4   <Insert Kaz Hirai gif here>
MS seriously shouldn't try to act like a badass knowing that their console will suck


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's a brief showdown from phil spencer:



Spoiler






> *Maybe consider that it's less of a requirement and more of a benefit. Hear him out on this.*
> 
> *The corporate vice president of Microsoft Studios explained,* "I think the critical thing that people should get their head around is your social and gaming identity, and the content that is associated with your identity, and where your identity roams your content roams with you. It's how you expect so much of your content to run today."
> 
> ...






The points aren't that much transparent. The 360 one was completely moot.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Here's a brief showdown from phil spencer:
> 
> 
> The points aren't that much transparent. The 360 one was completely moot.


Why give a crap about them?
In India,PS4 will win the console war before it starts 


Many people here don't have broadband(Yep,they have internet access,but through 3g dongles or through thier phones.)
I don't think MS added support for 3g dongles.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Here's a brief showdown from phil spencer:
> 
> 
> The points aren't that much transparent. The 360 one was completely moot.



They're lying when they say that forced internet connection is needed for the library to move with you. There is something known as "logging in" as and when needed, isn't there, microshaft?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

And wheres the Guarantee that i will be able to play Xbox One games like, 10 years down the line when the Xbox One will be discontinued?
Will microshaft still have servers for 24-hour authentication?



There are still some foreign Unkils that play games on SNES.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> And wheres the Guarantee that i will be able to play Xbox One games like, 10 years down the line when the Xbox One will be discontinued?
> Will microshaft still have servers for 24-hour authentication?
> 
> 
> ...



They might update the console to remove 24h authentication instead 

The problem with the feature creep in modern consoles is that over time, they lose their value (features that need the internet don't work anymore). But the classic consoles, such as the NES/ Famicom, N64, Atari Jaguar, NeoGeo etc at least stay exactly the way they used to stay


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

No matter how much praise Sony gets for PS4, MS will still win with xbone, they are geniuses in terms of marketing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No matter how much praise Sony gets for PS4, MS will still win with xbone, they are geniuses in terms of marketing.






			
				AmericanDudebro said:
			
		

> Dooood..... I just got the Xbox One it has NFL and MLB and Netflix and Madden and FIFA and CoD : Ghosts!




yup..


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No matter how much praise Sony gets for PS4, MS will still win with xbone, they are geniuses in terms of marketing.



Well they won't win outright but will remain highly competitive and very well in the game. Microsoft secured high marks thanks to their exclusives shown. "Ryse" and "Titanfall" stole the show for me. Both of them showcased real-time gameplay and looked fabulous. Only if these sh!tty restrictions are removed, Xbox-one has great potential to shine.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> yup..



The games are great, no doubt. The exclusives have that shine in them and are extremely capable to be potential system sellers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Well they won't win outright but will remain highly competitive and very well in the game. Microsoft secured high marks thanks to their exclusives shown. "Ryse" and "Titanfall" stole the show for me. Both of them showcased real-time gameplay and looked fabulous. Only if these sh!tty restrictions are removed, Xbox-one has great potential to shine.



Mark my word, Ryse will fail badly, worse than how bad crysis 3 failed, its nothing but a 6 hour QTE mess. Titanfall was great, but its also a PC title too and a timed exclusive, will probably release on PS3/4 a year later, would love to see the game dethrone Ghosts(most probably will). 
The only way MS is gonna win, just like this gen, cater the crap out of the casuals/family audience, and their TV marketing has worked on a lot of people.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *Mark my word, Ryse will fail badly, worse than how bad crysis 3 failed, its nothing but a 6 hour QTE mess.* Titanfall was great, but its also a PC title too and a timed exclusive, will probably release on PS3/4 a year later, would love to see the game dethrone Ghosts(most probably will).
> The only way MS is gonna win, just like this gen, cater the crap out of the casuals/family audience, and their TV marketing has worked on a lot of people.



The QTE is optional. Notice the button pressing highlights ( press the "B" button). They are simply alternate execution sequences. You can still kill the enemy by conventional combo strikes.
Its not forced at all. The voice acting seemed good too. I don't think it'll fail. Let's watch this space though. Its also a launch title for the console.

Titanfall is a timed exclusive?? Will it come to PS4 later?

Exclusives like Forza, sunset overdrive, killer instinct , quantum break,  won't be ignored by many.

[YOUTUBE]4MfYuP6L44k[/YOUTUBE]

Man i've become a fan of RYSE.

*PS4 vs Xbox One In-Depth Stats Comparison*

*P.S* I'm glad MGSV is in PS4. I thought it was a timed exclusive or something. It wasn't there in the wiki page until now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The QTE is optional. Notice the button pressing highlights ( press the "B" button). They are simply alternate execution sequences. You can still kill the enemy by conventional combo strikes.
> Its not forced at all. The voice acting seemed good too. I don't think it'll fail. Let's watch this space though. Its also a launch title for the console.
> 
> Titanfall is a timed exclusive?? Will it come to PS4 later?
> ...







If your QTE events are optional, why are they preceded by slowdowns of time?

Voice acting was good?  They probably chose a terrible voice-actor. Also, the expressions looked crap.

Once the game gives control to the user, everything goes downhill.

Forza looked meh, the new AI scheme is crap (another example of spying).

MGSV is exclusive to Xbox?!  No. 

Killer Instinct 2013 looks like a Street Fighter IV/ SFxT clone (art style and appearance), is free2play and only one character is free 

The fact that it is co-developed by a shovelware company (Double Helix) brings more negativity towards it. When M$ bought Rare, most of the talent from the company left.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

waoh! too many gifs!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

@Extreme_Gamer: Now that's just kiddish.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Extreme_Gamer: Now that's just kiddish.



Excuse me?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Gifs, keep it one per post please


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If your QTE events are optional, why are they preceded by slowdowns of time?
> 
> Voice acting was good?  They probably chose a terrible voice-actor. Also, the expressions looked crap.
> 
> ...



Extreme Gamer, you know that we had a lot of problems regarding console sections lately. I don't have any issues with your opinion but there is a better way to put those. Was there any requirement of posting those insulting images in your post? And look, everybody suggested against it. Please be a little polite while posting.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If your QTE events are optional, why are they preceded by slowdowns of time?



You'll find your answers here:

Ryse - QTE's are optional execution moves - NeoGAF



> Just on the Gamespot stream a dev explained what the QTEs are about. You can basically trigger an execution move and have a QTE minigame during the execution instead of a uninterrupted canned animation. He promises they have a mature sword/shield combat system underneath.





Extreme Gamer said:


> MGSV is exclusive to Xbox?!  No.



I'm really glad that its coming to PS4. Last time i checked the wiki page had no mention of PS4. 
Edited my previous post regarding this info.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Extreme Gamer, you know that we had a lot of problems regarding console sections lately. I don't have any issues with your opinion but there is a better way to put those. Was there any requirement of posting those insulting images in your post? And look, everybody suggested against it. Please be a little polite while posting.



Fine, I'll be less rude next time 



Spoiler



disclaimer: I hope you know I'm joking about being "less rude", lol





vickybat said:


> You'll find your answers here:
> 
> Ryse - QTE's are optional execution moves - NeoGAF
> 
> ...



@Vicky, in case these QTE's are all optional, then I hope the combat is more slick next time. The enemies appear really weak, there is a lot of hand-holding, the animations are not cohesively linked, and the acting is unimpressive.

The first QTE in the trailer looks forced though.

Anyway, another poster at GAF says



> > Just on the Gamespot stream a dev explained what the QTEs are about. You can basically trigger an execution move and have a QTE minigame during the execution instead of a uninterrupted canned animation. He promises they have a mature sword/shield combat system underneath.
> 
> 
> I don't believe him one second. No chance this game has a deep fighting system.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Anyway, another poster at GAF says



Has he played it? Seems like he's a troll.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

If the game had any kind of depth in combat, it would have been in the presentation, like some kind of combo system. Crytek rather showed the same old thing they're good at, selling tech demos.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Senses a ban incoming to someone*



On-Topic.
I liked Ryse.Even though there were lots of QTE's


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Microsoft: "Don't have an internet connection? stick with xbox 360" LOL!
> 
> [youtube]5yC8FbgGnd0[/youtube]



They are digging their own grave...and what a way to show middle finger to ppl that don't have an proper internet connection :S


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

What did I do now 

UPDATE:

*art.penny-arcade.com/photos/i-fWkgG24/0/950x10000/i-fWkgG24-950x10000.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

*Microsoft defends the Xbox One’s licensing, used game policies*

*Xbox One's E3 showing "very unprofessionally done," says Molyneux*

This guy is being a bit harsh. The content they showed was no doubt top notch. Ultimately, the games is what that matters and it did.



*Cliffy B: Numbers Don’t Work to Allow Used Games, “Disc Based Day one $60 Model is Crumbling”*

This guy does have a point, from a pure industry sense and not consumer satisfaction.



*Next-Generation Consoles Sized-Up*

Xbox-One looks huge. It perhaps is the largest console to launch in entire gaming history.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *
> Next-Generation Consoles Sized-Up
> 
> Xbox-One looks huge. It perhaps is the largest console to launch in entire gaming history. *


*

Reminds you of the days of the humble VCR eh?*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

*Xbox-One exclusives so far:*


*Below:* An indie roguelike from the guys behind the excellent Sword and Sworcery EP on iOS. 
*Crimson Dragon:* A spiritual sequel to Panzer Dragoon. Ride on the back of a dragon and shoot stuff!
*D4:* An episodic murder mystery from the crazy genius Swery 51. We already like it.
*Dead Rising 3:* Can you survive in a city overrun by bloodthistry zombies? Everything you see can be a weapon.
*Fantasia: Music Evolved:* A Disney motion controlled rhythm action game developed by Harmonix.
*Forza Motorspot 5:* The return of what many consider to be the best racing game series in the world today.
*Halo 5: *We know it's coming, but we don't know when... or anything else, really.
*Killer Instinct:* A free to play reboot of the old Rare fighting game.
*Kinect Sports Rivals:* More gesticulating wildly in front of a television in a weird pastiche of real sports.
*LocoCycle:* Get dragged along the desert by a sentient military motorcycle. Yep, it's pretty weird.
*Project Spark:* A strange mixture of world building and base defending using innovative voice control.
*Quantum Break:* The new game from Remedy which blends live action video with sections of gameplay.
*Ryse: Son Of Rome:* Historical hack and slash from Crytek set in ancient Rome. 
*Sunset Overdrive:* An open world shooter from Insomniac Games, previously famous for their partnership with Sony.
*Titanfall:* A new sci-fi FPS IP from Respawn, a studio created by old Infinity Ward members.
*Zoo Tycoon: *Microsoft's classic zoo management strategy game comes to console.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

Seriously, how is a fcking physical power button holding back the industry? more douchebaggery from MS 

*i.imgur.com/J0j04Er.jpg



vickybat said:


> *Cliffy B: Numbers Don’t Work to Allow Used Games, “Disc Based Day one $60 Model is Crumbling”*
> 
> This guy does have a point, from a pure industry sense and not consumer satisfaction.



Not trying to be a fanboy or anything, but Sony isn't that kind of company, may be they did have similar plans, but not as idiotic and imposing as Microsoft's. MS is simply being american, spying on people, charging them based on that, idiots.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

@Vicky: Zoo Tycone is not an X1 exclusive. Apparently it is also coming out for X360 according to the wiki.

But I'd like to see the PC version. Given how games of it's kind tend to suck with controllers, I would be surprised if a PC version did not come out, even if some time later.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 13, 2013)

IIRC Titanfall is coming to PC as well.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Xbox One-Supported Xbox Live countries listed


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> IIRC Titanfall is coming to PC as well.



And you do remember correctly.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Xbox One-Supported Xbox Live countries listed



Most Asian countries aren't listed.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Xbox One-Supported Xbox Live countries listed



Does that mean if I import the console, I can't play the imported games from that region? Even if I make a foreign address account?

That would be greater than retarded. Basically M$ was doing it for the moolah, and now they don't even want my money 

*DISCLAIMER:* Neither do I want, nor will I buy an X1. This is nothing more than a hypothesis.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Does that mean if I import the console, I can't play the imported games from that region? Even if I make a foreign address account?
> 
> That would be greater than retarded. Basically M$ was doing it for the moolah, and now they don't even want my money
> 
> *DISCLAIMER:* Neither do I want, nor will I buy an X1. This is nothing more than a hypothesis.



M$ was greedy first.Now they're Racist Greedy
No love for the Yellow man,The Brown Man and the Black Maan.


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> M$ was greedy first.Now they're Racist Greedy
> No love for the Yellow man,The Brown Man and the Black Maan.



 priceless.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> M$ was greedy first.Now they're Racist Greedy
> No love for the Yellow man,The Brown Man and the Black Maan.



Actually, they seem to hate the yellow man. After all, the crapsole will launch in _India_ before it will in Japan.

I think many people will flood M$ (in India at least) with calls that their games are not working. After that expect multiple complaints in consumer forum.

Unless Microsoft uses the media here properly to make sure 99% of the console gamers here know that the internet is required for the console to function.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I think many people will flood M$ (in India at least) with calls that their games are not working. After that expect multiple complaints in consumer forum.



You mean to say that the indian gamers are not smart enough to know the xbone policies before buying the console?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Actually, they seem to hate the yellow man. After all, the crapsole will launch in _India_ before it will in Japan.
> 
> I think many people will flood M$ (in India at least) with calls that their games are not working. After that expect multiple complaints in consumer forum.
> 
> Unless Microsoft uses the media here properly to make sure 99% of the console gamers here know that the internet is required for the console to function.



Xbox 360 is very much a fail in Japan.So you can understand why they don't want to launch it there.
I don't think M$ will give a crap about Advertising.People will know about the suckiness of the X bone here through word of mouth.


			
				RandomPoorIndianTeenager said:
			
		

> Abey Yaar! EksBoks mat le usko internet use karna padta hai games chaloo karne ke liye





			
				RandomPoorIndianTeenager#2 said:
			
		

> Theek hai yaar.Mai PS phor leta hoon.*Usme to Multi-player free hai na*


 @ bold

Basically,a console's success in India depends on how fast it is Hacked.



cyborg47 said:


> You mean to say that the indian gamers are not smart enough to know the xbone policies before buying the console?



*Most Indian Gamers.
Like the people who are in college.The engineer kind who faps to things he cannot buy even if he gets 95%
The kind who studies so hard he forgets the world around him.
Okey.Thats a description of a Nerd.Sorry.
The typical indian gamer is a creature that plays CS,FIFA,NFS,GTA:SA and did i mention CS?
All Pirated.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You mean to say that the indian gamers are not smart enough to know the xbone policies before buying the console?



I said "many" didn't I? Like it or not, most Indian gamers will not bother to find out and won't learn it unless it is the hard way. I personally know many people who are like that.

I do expect many customers to argue at places like Planet M with the employees because they refuse to take the console back.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

I didn't say I was disagreeing with you


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Most of them** Pirated.



Like some of us? 

And also, no Japan = no buy.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Like some of us?
> 
> And also, no Japan = no buy.



He was calling the games, not the gamers 'all'.

Shawnzer you should also specify the versions for CS and FIFA


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

FAIL

Best Buy E3 Experience events being ambushed by Microsoft in order to push Xbox One? | GoNintendo - What are YOU waiting for?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> FAIL
> 
> Best Buy E3 Experience events being ambushed by Microsoft in order to push Xbox One? | GoNintendo - What are YOU waiting for?



hahahahahaha!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

I hope they got trolled bad by the nintendonerds!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> FAIL
> 
> Best Buy E3 Experience events being ambushed by Microsoft in order to push Xbox One? | GoNintendo - What are YOU waiting for?



Are they gonna fall on each of the potential buyers feet now?? wow..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

Xbox One: public reaction will only be complete once product is on the shelf, says Spencer | VG247

Everyone already knows everything they need to know, Spencer 

*penny-arcade.com/report/article/xb...ames-with-ten-family-members-but-some-details

*arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/06/microsoft-defends-the-xbox-ones-licensing-used-game-policies/

You can share games between 10 people if they count as "family" and those people can play the games at their friend's places too. Why they would go for such a complex system I do not understand...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*EA: "We don't have a problem with second-hand sales as they are today"*



> We’ve known Microsoft’s thoughts on next-gen DRM enforcement (to leave it up to individual publishers) for a while now, but Sony only recently confirmed that it won’t be having any of it. However, the fact still stands that Sony cannot prevent third-party publishers from restricting the use/sale of their games, so there’s still a bit of a gray area. Luckily, that gray area has become a bit clearer thanks to a statement from EA (via Eurogamer) that at least partially details their thoughts on the infamously draconian DRM.
> 
> Patrick Söderlund, EA Games Label boss, recently clarified that EA doesn’t “have a problem with second-hand sales as they are today. We clearly articulated our stance when we abandoned the Online Pass.” On the subject, Söderlund explained that the decision to terminate the Online Pass system was “because we talked to people, our fans and our players, and they said, ‘Listen, we don’t want to play our games like this.’ We have to listen to them and we removed it. It’s that simple.”



It seems EA aren't playing spoil sport in this regard. Hopefully, Activision and Ubisoft follow along the same lines.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *EA: "We don't have a problem with second-hand sales as they are today"*
> 
> 
> 
> It seems EA aren't playing spoil sport in this regard. Hopefully, Activision and Ubisoft follow along the same lines.



They're lying.

They don't _need_ the online pass anymore, now that they make everyone use Origin.

Perhaps the situation will be better on consoles though.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*Microsoft’s Don Mattrick Stands Silent As George Lucas and Steven Spielberg Diss Video Games but Praise Kinect*

*Lucas and Spielberg Insult Video Games*

Hmm, both of them have a point. They want games to do away with conventional violent approach and mindless shooting of enemies.
Maybe the are pointing at games like Heavy Rain,ICO and something similar in lines.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Microsoft’s Don Mattrick Stands Silent As George Lucas and Steven Spielberg Diss Video Games but Praise Kinect*
> 
> *Lucas and Spielberg Insult Video Games*
> 
> ...



Their comments were dumb. They talked like they hadn't heard of RPGs, of visual novels, a significant number of TPSes and FPSes (those with a story focus, not action focus and so usually the single player component only), some hack and slash games and strategy games etc.

I can't believe Lucas actually said that. The story of The Force Unleashed 1 was one of the key driving points of the success of the game. Is he telling me he doesn't even know video games made by his own (at that time) company?

________________________
New post:

So much for QTEs being optional 

*Ryse QTEs complete themselves even if you don't press any buttons or press wrong buttons.*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

*tdzdaily.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/XboxOneAmericans.jpg
I Love *'Murica* 
/s


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

*DORITOS!!!!!!!!!!!*

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4u58qLNvu1rwcc6bo1_250.gif


EDIT - Here's some gamer feedback on Ryse at E3



> I’m on the battlefield. I’m stomping through the corpses of my comrades swinging my sword at anything that moves. I begin a combo, I slash twice and then whooom slow motion is initiated, **** is about to get ‘cinematic’. A button prompt hovers elusively above the sword I’m about to drive into the throat of my enemy… argh I’m too slow! The prompt flickers, disappears.
> 
> I missed it. Damn.
> 
> ...



This is worse than cod


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ so all you need to do is get close to the enemy  the game does the rest


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *DORITOS!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4u58qLNvu1rwcc6bo1_250.gif
> 
> ...



Oh man, then its definitely a bad decision from the developers part.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *tdzdaily.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/XboxOneAmericans.jpg
> I Love *'Murica*
> /s



That's scarily true. You can't just ignore the fact that America's the best.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That's scarily true. You can't just ignore the fact that America's the best.



Dayum.Hell Yeah.
The US of A is the best.



/s


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dayum.Hell Yeah.
> The US of A is the best.
> 
> 
> ...



*i.imgur.com/LxSDJxZ.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

*l2.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/.kbB5HJMo7xRUjedAEtXuQ--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7Y2g9NDQ0O2NyPTE7Y3c9NjMwO2R4PTA7ZHk9MDtmaT11bGNyb3A7aD00NDQ7cT04NTt3PTYzMA--/*l.yimg.com/os/423/2013/03/18/TheBible-MohamenMehdiOuazanni-Satan-jpg_173434.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

THIS JUST IN:

Even microsoft isn't using Windows 8!

They're using Hewlett-Packard branded Windows 7 PCs for the Xbox One 


The tweet:
*www.cinemablend.com/images/sections/56733/_1371234074.jpg

The picture of the crash:
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BMu7UCsCcAAzUtv.jpg:large

I see a rather high-end PC inside (corsair watercooling setup at that, lol).

*www.cinemablend.com/images/sections/56733/_1371234242.jpg

Source: Xbox E3 games were running on Windows 7 with Nvidia GTX 7xx cards - Cinemablend

Even though the Xbox GPU is supposed to have power similar to the HD 7790, they need a GTX 770/780/Titan lol? And they don't even use Windows 8? 

Important segment:



> Truth be told, none of this should be a surprise to most people given that all E3 demos run their games on high-end PCs; it's a smoke and mirrors circus to sell the idea of the game, sort of like how pro wrestling sells the idea of fighting despite being scripted. We should all be used to it by now and it's just common practice [from most studios] given that the dev kits or comparable specs aren't usually finalized at this point.
> 
> *However, in this particular case it does look bad on Microsoft's end that they didn't even trust to run the games from their latest Windows 8 operating system. As many people questioned on Twitter, why not Windows 8?* *Heck, Windows 8 is what one of the Xbox One's operating systems is based on.* Opting for Windows 7 during E3 seems like Microsoft may not have had the confidence in their latest OS to put on the show they required or demo the games in the best of light.
> 
> I suppose the only real *damning thing about this kind of exposure is that Microsoft didn't even use “comparable specs" from the company providing them with video cards in their home console.* For those of you who don't know the Xbox One will run on a modified AMD GPU that, according to Extreme Tech, is *on the level of a mid-ranged Radeon 7790.* I guess the *7790 wasn't powerful enough *for the Xbox One's E3 games eh? They needed a *real manly card like the GTX 780, eh?*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

^More and more games are using PhysX like The Witcher 3, Arkham Origins and I think it's better to move on to a NVIDIA GPU and do justice to my user ID.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^More and more games are using PhysX like The Witcher 3, Arkham Origins and I think it's better to move on to a NVIDIA GPU and do justice to my user ID.



How is that relevant in an Xbox discussion, lol?

US Military soldiers wont buy an Xbox

*i.imgur.com/AydA1KL.jpg

Anyone notice something strange in the pic? (apart from the low polycount)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How is that relevant in an Xbox discussion, lol?



No PhysX awesomeness for Xbox games? And also for boycotting Xbox.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They're using Hewlett-Packard branded Windows 7 PCs for the Xbox One
> 
> 
> The tweet:
> ...



Awesome, may be we'll get an emulator xbone on PC. HALO!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^More and more games are using PhysX like The Witcher 3, Arkham Origins and I think it's better to move on to a NVIDIA GPU and do justice to my user ID.



Yup you're right. Witcher 3 supports physx. 

The Witcher 3 will support GPU PhysX, now officially | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News


*Xbox One may not be able to be sold used*

Another possible blow. What the heck is M$ thinking??

*Xbox One Games At E3 Were Running On Windows 7 With Nvidia GTX Cards*



*Supposed Microsoft Engineer Speaks Out on Xbox One DRM; It's All Fake*



> "PS4 is status-quo. XB1 is trying to push some things..."



They better have some good reasons or else, Xbox one is doomed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

ugh!! why physx?!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Xbox One Games At E3 Were Running On Windows 7 With Nvidia GTX Cards*


I've already posted that :/


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I've already posted that :/



Yeah just saw it. It was extremely hilarious. 



cyborg47 said:


> ugh!! why physx?!



Its making a strong comeback with its latest tool-set and simulation effects. The sdk is already licensed for PS4.
GPU physics has more potential than cpu physics. Consoles are also moving to GPU physics, so pc won't get left behind.
PS4 version of witcher 3 will also use physx and will supposedly run in amd card.  The restriction in desktops is superficial and imposed by Nvidia , not for technical but marketing reasons.

I guess havok , bullet and other physics engines will run on GPU in future. Havok in PS4 will also run in GPU.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Xbox One may not be able to be sold used*
> 
> Another possible blow. What the heck is M$ thinking??


Misleading article.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rtItP4b.jpg



I took this screenshot (and cropping and merging etc to make the whole conversation visible).

So the hardware can indeed be sold.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ That's good for Microsoft then. Please use spoiler tags for large images.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ That's good for Microsoft then. Please use spoiler tags for large images.



This is a 192KB image, lol.

For some reason the forum didn't resize it. Many of my previous pictures were though.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This is a 192KB image, lol.
> 
> For some reason the forum didn't resize it. Many of my previous pictures were though.



Large in the sense as it appears visually. So would you please put it within spoiler tags?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Large in the sense as it appears visually. So would you please put it within spoiler tags?



Your request is granted


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Win a special Mountain Dew & Doritos Xbox One Promotional Package*


so many Xbox PR guys commenting 


*Banned Xbox Live Accounts Lose Access To All Xbox One Games*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

*BURN XBOX BURN!!*

*E3 PS4 Games ran on dev hardware, not high-end PCs*

Microshaft just got hanged, drawn, and quartered  

Talk about royally screwing up, lol...

Read this:



			
				Jonathan Blow said:
			
		

> During Microsoft’s press show *I was impressed* by how good the games looked *given the console’s specs*. But if they weren’t running on those specs then it becomes pretty questionable.



___________________________________
*MICROSOFT IS SCUM* 

I got thrown in Microsoft 'Jail' for taking pictures of nothing


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

*In Theory: Can next-gen fulfill the 1080p60 dream?*


*The Good News About Xbox One That Microsoft Brushed Right Over*



> The thing is we suck at telling the story. The whole point of the DRM switch from disc based to cloud based is to kill disc swapping, scratched discs, bringing discs to friends house, trade-ins for **** value with nothing going back to developers, and high game costs. *If you want games cheaper then 59.99, you have to limit used games somehow.* Steam's model requires a limited used game model.
> 
> The thing is, the DRM is really really similar to steam... You can login anywhere and play your games, anyone in your house can play with the family xbox. The only diff is steam you have to sign in before playing, and Xbox does it automatically at night for you (once per 24 hours)
> 
> t's a long tail strategy, just like steam. Steam had it's growing pains at the beginning with all it's drm **** as well. [...] For digital downloads steam had no real competition at the time, they were competing against boxed sales. At the time people were pretty irate about steam, (on 4chan too...) It was only once they had a digital marketplace with DRM that was locked down to prevent sharing that they could do super discounted ****.



There's actually much more to this DRM thing. It might make some sense in the long run. Current prices of AAA titles is just too expensive and out of reach for most.
Let's see, what this move does to the pricing system.

The industry's business model is no child's play to judge.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *In Theory: Can next-gen fulfill the 1080p60 dream?*
> 
> 
> *The Good News About Xbox One That Microsoft Brushed Right Over*
> ...



That microsoft (supposedly) employee forgets that the $60 price wasn't standard prior to steam. It was $50. After steam came out, devs started charging $60 when they found that this was a great way to make money _AND_ help deter people from sharing their games.

I don't know why he thinks publishers will play ball and reduce the prices of each game. And it doesn't explain why kinect is forced and always on, as well as the E3 shenanigans


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh F microsoft, do they seriously need to compare xbone to steam?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh F microsoft, do they seriously need to compare xbone to steam?



I thought of the Xbox as the console version of steam before they even said it. Fact is, unfortunately, that the console is indeed like that.

But they're stupid if they think that will cause the prices of the games to go down.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

*Did Microsoft Demand that Amazon Remove Their PS4 vs Xbox One Poll Because They’re Sore Losers?*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mSjqNf7.jpg



Now this is what i call negative tactics. I guess Microsoft's DRM plans has backfired significantly.

*Microsoft defends Xbox One $500 price point--"We're over-delivering value"*



> Xbox boss Don Mattrick says when compared to other modern products, $500 is not a "ridiculous" price point.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 18, 2013)

*The next-gen gaming consoles- analysed by a non-gaming website.*

I wish more of our _gaming_ websites were this rational and unemotional.




P.S. I've x-posted this on the PS4 thread as well.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Microsoft Says Windows 7, Nvidia GTX PCs At E3 Were Xbox One Dev Kits*

Now this is complete foul play from Microsoft's part. How can they relate xbox-one's performance by running alpha build on a GTX 780 and a high end Intel cpu??

They are even trying to defend themselves.

*Xbox One’s DRM Explained*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

> Just *don't expect Xbox One games to look remotely similar* when they actually launch for the console, *given that they were running on a card that costs more than the system itself* and is *more powerful than both the Xbox One and PS4 combined*.



Now that's the best press comment I've seen for the whole of E3 and in this next gen console war


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 20, 2013)

This console war just got x1000 more interesting.

*Xbox One Will neither Require Internet, nor Restrict Used Games*

As cynical as I might want to be, I can't see this as anything other than good news. At the very least, it shows that when we decide to vote with our wallets, companies do listen.

But they should consider changing the name of the console to Xbox 180.

EDIT: The official announcement on the Xbox site.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 20, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> This console war just got x1000 more interesting.
> 
> *Xbox One Will neither Require Internet, nor Restrict Used Games*
> 
> ...



Good to see them changing the policies, but that 'We're listening' PR line sounds BS, lol. Its nothing but damage control. They've realized that their silly policies are doing nothing but damaging the business. MS is a greedy company, they proved it already. Who knows what they might bring up after getting their business momentum right? fking american corporates.
Not that gamers shouldn't go for Xbox or anything, but I personally wouldn't trust them right away.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Good to see them changing the policies, *but that 'We're listening' PR line sounds BS, lol*. Its nothing but damage control. They've realized that their silly policies are doing nothing but damaging the business. MS is a greedy company, they proved it already. Who knows what they might bring up after getting their business momentum right? fking american corporates.
> Not that gamers shouldn't go for Xbox or anything, but I personally wouldn't trust them right away.



You read my mind. Again, the cynic in me knows that the PR machine at MS will put a positive spin on this, but the reality is- MS' u-turn proves that all that always online DRM was just plain unnecessary in the first place.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

I think they were not meeting even half of their initial sales forecasts.

That is the only thing which could have made this happen.

Now, Xbox haters will say either or both or a variation of the following:

1. Microsoft _had_ draconian drm plans before, so I wont buy it.
2. Microsoft doesnt have the cojones to back their plans, so I won't buy it.

Interestingly, what was noticable in it's absence was a comment on our resident living room spy  (it should be obvious what I'm talking about) Sony still has ammunition  (our console doesnt spy on you)
Also, sony could announce free online multiplayer to 1up microsoft.

And then, there is a possibility that future updates could reimplement the xbox drm (press might not run it because m$ could stagger the implementation over multiple patches).
Personally I'm waiting for a compatibility layer to run X1 games on PC


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 20, 2013)

As usual, the internet predicted the future.

*i.imgur.com/1iD7IHu.png

Original Link.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

Whether or not this was a masterstroke remains to be seen...in sales data


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> This console war just got x1000 more interesting.
> 
> *Xbox One Will neither Require Internet, nor Restrict Used Games*
> 
> ...




This is good news. Xbox should not fail for sake of the industry. It would have been a huge blow. 
Sony also had a huge part to play on this. If they would have went the DRM way, then gamers would have been doomed, or at least forced to adapt to the new policies.

Now the fight will be a proper one, i.e between games and who provides more quality content in the long run. No more sh!tty DRM battles.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> This is good news. Xbox should not fail for sake of the industry. It would have been a huge blow.
> Sony also had a huge part to play on this. If they would have went the DRM way, then gamers would have been doomed, or at least forced to adapt to the new policies.
> 
> Now the fight will be a proper one, i.e between games and who provides more quality content in the long run. No more sh!tty DRM battles.


Sony going the DRM way would mean more sales for the Wii U, and it would definitely benefit the industry.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Sony going the DRM way would mean more sales for the Wii U, and it would definitely benefit the industry.



Nope, if both Sony and Microsoft had failed, then the entire gaming industry would have doomed along with the Wii-U.
The console market would have ceased to exist or forced to evolve into a different model.

Even now i think that the Wii-U should not fail too. It will again be bad for the industry.
Thankfully, it was out of the DRM issues from day one. Now some good original and new IP's can turn tide in its favor.

$499 is not that much of an issue for Microsoft, considering they are bundling a next gen Kinect camera.
Things at Amazon should change now considering these turn of events.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Nope, if both Sony and Microsoft had failed, then the entire gaming industry would have doomed along with the Wii-U.
> The console market would have ceased to exist or forced to evolve into a different model.



So basically, you're saying that people who aren't nintendo fans inherently hate the Wii U?

You're saying they would not choose Option C (or rather 'N' in this case)?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

*Microsoft Masters the Moonwalk*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

You're silence speaks volumes, you know. Dismiss others' statements when you can back them up with something.

I wouldn't call the Xbox stand reversal a moonwalk either. It's more like waking up from a PR nightmare.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 20, 2013)

Now, X1 has become a hell of a competitor with all the awesome exclusives.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

*Xbox One DRM Reversal Cuts Features, Requires One-Time Connection*



> UPDATE: Microsoft clarifies that the planned day-one Xbox One update, which Whitten told me, will "complete some of the software that won’t be there," is actually not a result of today's DRM policy change. Rather, it was always planned and will simply be required for playing off-line, among other things. Not a patch, they say. But, yes, your new Xbox console would have to connect online once in order to do the things Microsoft described today. And then you can keep it offline and play games without re-connecting to the Internet forever.





NVIDIAGeek said:


> Now, X1 has become a hell of a competitor with all the awesome exclusives.



Touche!!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

I think the day one connection was always required, regardless of whether they changed their DRM plans or not. Now they would just modify their day one update to make all these changes.


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2013)

Good news.

Otherwise the only reason it would have been called Xbox One was because it took 359 steps backwards. Now a 180 degree turn.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

ico said:


> Good news.
> 
> Otherwise the only reason it would have been called *Xbox One was because it took 359 steps backwards. *Now a 180 degree turn.



Hehe nice analogy.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 20, 2013)

Sony,Now make  God Of War IV and show Microshaft who's Boss.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 21, 2013)

*Xbox One Overtakes PS4 Hours After DRM Reversal*

Amazon.com Best Sellers: Best Video Games

XBOX is back in business. 

*Japanese Gamers React to Xbox One Changes*



> Other Japanese game creators, such as Akihiro Hino, have also expressed interest in making Xbox One games. Hino, best known for Professor Layton, told Dengeki Online, "Using the Kinect interface, I'd like to make a role-playing game that allows you to really have a conversation."



Things are looking a bit positive for Xbox in japan.

*PS4 vs Xbox One - Pre-Order Totals to June 15th 2013*



Spoiler



*Xbox One - Top 10 Pre-orders

1. Battlefield 4
2. Dead Rising 3
3. Ryse: Son of Rome
4. Madden NFL 25
5. Call of Duty: Ghosts
6. Watch Dogs
7. Forza Motorsport 5
8. Kinect Sports Rivals
9. Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
10. Need for Speed Rivals
*



*PS4 vs. Xbox One vs. Wii U Comparison Chart*

This more like a specification comparison.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to buy both consoles now. 


Spoiler



But i will have to loot a bank for that


----------



## vickybat (Jun 21, 2013)

*Bleszinski: Microsoft Changed DRM Due to Sony, Not Fans*

Rightly said. Some comparisons with steam were worthwhile.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Xbox One Overtakes PS4 Hours After DRM Reversal*
> 
> Amazon.com Best Sellers: Best Video Games



The Amazon chart in question is a bit...... misleading, since it's based on the preorders of the past one hour only.

A more comprehensive list would be *this*, since this one shows preorders since the start of the year.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 21, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> The Amazon chart in question is a bit...... misleading, since it's based on the preorders of the past one hour only.
> 
> A more comprehensive list would be *this*, since this one shows preorders since the start of the year.



You're absolutely right about Amazon's charts. So far the Xbox has sold 45k units if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 22, 2013)

*Microsoft “Prepared” to Lower Xbox One Price in 2014 – Analyst.*

Considering the price of PS4, Xbox-One is relatively overpriced, despite having slightly downgraded specs. It should come down at some point of time, hopefully next year.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Microsoft “Prepared” to Lower Xbox One Price in 2014 – Analyst.*
> 
> *Considering the price of PS4, Xbox-One is relatively overpriced*, despite having slightly downgraded specs. It should come down at some point of time, hopefully next year.



PS4 does not include the motion camera. it must be bought separately AFAIK its $59 , so Xbox One is just $41 more than PS4 if you consider the motion controller too.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ Yeah but the motion camera doesn't have widespread adoption by developers yet. Forcing it is kind of unnecessary. 
Sony is giving a choice to customers of buying the core product at a cheaper price.

PS4 also has the beefier GPU to boast and that too again at a cheaper price.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> PS4 does not include the motion camera. it must be bought separately AFAIK its $59 , so Xbox One is just $41 more than PS4 if you consider the motion controller too.



And yet it is also slower. So it should be at ~$420-$450 at the most, assuming the kinect camera is more expensive to make than the Eye.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 23, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 vs Xbox One: Which one has the better gaming controller?*



Spoiler






> The brutal rivalry between the Sony PlayStation 4 and Microsoft Xbox One is surely one of epic proportions. Specs sheets are being thrown left and right as arguments in favor of one console or the other, exclusive titles get analyzed and compared, while each company is using every possible occasion to strike at its opponent. Sometimes, though, we can get a bit carried away in our silly little arguments, focusing on small details that don’t always have a profound impact on our gaming experience. We do tend to forget the importance of some fundamental features of every game console, such as the controller.
> 
> In the case of the Xbox One and the PlayStation 4, we really have two very different gamepads that will surely make hacking and slashing your enemies that much different depending on which console you decide to side with. Let’s take a closer look at the expected pros and cons of both the Xbox One controller, and the PlayStation 4 controller, or the so-called DualShock 4!
> 
> ...






*New Limited Edition Xbox One Or 360 Coming Out?*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 24, 2013)

*Hideo Kojima Praises The Xbox One, May Integrate Kinect And SmartGlass In MGS 5*

Kinect integration in MGS5 will be cool indeed with proper utilization of gesture and voice commands.

*Microsoft investing $700 million to support cloud*

Now that's some hefty sum of money invested.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

The moment Kojima decided to praise the graphics of the X1 was the moment that he lost any and all credibility. That and given the fact that virtually all developers used GTX 780s to show off the Xbox, I highly doubt the final game will be even remotely as good as the trailers make them out to be.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The moment Kojima decided to praise the graphics of the X1 was the moment that he lost any and all credibility. That and given the fact that virtually all developers used GTX 780s to show off the Xbox, I highly doubt the final game will be even remotely as good as the trailers make them out to be.



The final product will surpass E3 by a big margin. What was showcased at E3 ran on current gen hardware. Give the following a read:

*Metal Gear Solid V on Xbox One and PS4 will look better than E3 trailer*

There's another interesting read:

*Were Xbox One E3 Demos Running On NVIDIA Hardware? It Doesn't Matter, And Here's Why*

Although forbes articles aren't technical, they have a good insight on the flow. Even if some demos ran on a GTX 770 , it also used a desktop OS. Console OS will be far lighter and better capable of using resources. So Xbox-one's graphics, once it launches have a slim chance of looking bad compared to what was shown on the floors. It might surpass the visuals from a GTX 780 , considering the closed box model advantages.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The final product will surpass E3 by a big margin. What was showcased at E3 ran on current gen hardware. Give the following a read:
> 
> *Metal Gear Solid V on Xbox One and PS4 will look better than E3 trailer*
> 
> ...



You're forgetting some things:

GTX 780 uses a completely different architecture from GCN. If some of the xbox dev kits are running Nvidia GPUs, it means that means they have to optimize the graphics codebases for two architectures if Xbox exclusive and three (or more) if multiplatform. With only a few months left before some of the launch titles get released, they must have a final alpha version ready if they want to finish polishing _and_ adapting the game on time to the final hardware. Like the Forbes writer said, it would be absurd to think that they're going to move over to Nvidia for the X1 just because a few dev kits use those GPUs.

I also don't think you can polish a game to such an extent that you can make it work much better on weaker (less than half the power apparently) hardware that is not even the same architecture in four months. Maybe you can, only time will tell.

Apart from that, why would there be a watercooled processor (pretty sure it was a corsair product) in a devkit/demo unit 

Given that the GTX 780 and 770 were released only a few weeks ago, why would microsoft have a whole lot of those cards? And then assuming that the "real" devkits are using AMD goods, are a few weeks (or even a month) enough to adapt a game to a new architecture? Besides, the GTX 770 was launched only 2-3 days before E3, making the appearance of that card almost impossible in a dev kit, and the GTX 780 ~10-12 days, again not giving enough time.

Dev kits are supposed to be representative of the final hardware with adaptations to help developers. It doesn't explain why a high performance computer would be used. Sony was using an add-on PCIE board and windows 7 as it's first dev kit, a far cry from what microsoft seems to be doing.

I agree that the usage of windows 7 is being blown out of proportion (still odd though especially when the OS is in need of moral support ), but I just can't ignore the hardware side of things.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

More than looking bad,I feel Xbone games will play bad compared to E3(i.e Lower than 60 FPS)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The moment Kojima decided to praise the graphics of the X1 was the moment that he lost any and all credibility. That and given the fact that virtually all developers used GTX 780s to show off the Xbox, I highly doubt the final game will be even remotely as good as the trailers make them out to be.



The difference is, Kojima is a respected developer, and (no offence), you're just a normal person talking from your computer and extremely dependent on the media to know anything. Yeah its kinda silly for them to be blown up that badly, windows 7 and nvidia graphics card(lolwut!). But not all the kits were running on nvidia graphics cards, that was confirmed by one of the developers. May be the graphics cards don't make much difference in the next gen, or may be the developers haven't fully used the graphics card's potential so that using the g cards from different manufacturer makes any difference.



vickybat said:


> The final product will surpass E3 by a big margin. What was showcased at E3 ran on current gen hardware. Give the following a read:
> 
> *Metal Gear Solid V on Xbox One and PS4 will look better than E3 trailer*



No way, they'll probably fix some little graphical issues like broken shadows or aliasing, but nothing by a big margin.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No way, they'll probably fix some little graphical issues like broken shadows or aliasing, but nothing by a big margin.



Yeah because that trailer already looked so gorgeous. No way it looked like a current gen title. I wonder what improvements Kojima San has in mind.

Check this article.* Kojima is extremely impressed on Ubisoft's "The Division"*.

The way i see, there will be some improvements in textures too. But the game already looks jaw dropping.

*Side-by-side: Xbox One gamepad vs Xbox 360 gamepad*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

*The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Interview: PS4-Xbox One Versions, Weather System, Monsters And Dragons*

RedEngine 3 looks highly promising for the next-gen consoles.

*The Real Reasons Microsoft, Sony Chose AMD For The Xbox One And PS4*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *The Real Reasons Microsoft, Sony Chose AMD For The Xbox One And PS4*



Simple, Nvidia asked for bigger money, AMD was in desperate need for it


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Simple, Nvidia asked for bigger money, AMD was in desperate need for it



Might be, but the author in that article has a strong point which cannot be ignored. AMD simply had the expertise in making APU's and SOC's. Since they were capable of providing both a competing cpu and gpu, it was a solid choice. Getting the cpu from intel and a gpu from nvidia will cost more. SOC design saves considerable amount of silicon owing to cost cutting.

Then the HSA foundation model devised by AMD is also proving to be a future acceptable standard. The consoles definitely needed an edge like that. Considering AMD's expertise in all these fields and also from a financial perspective, it was an obvious choice.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Might be, but the author in that article has a strong point which cannot be ignored. AMD simply had the expertise in making APU's and SOC's. Since they were capable of providing both a competing cpu and gpu, it was a solid choice. Getting the cpu from intel and a gpu from nvidia will cost more. SOC design saves considerable amount of silicon owing to cost cutting.
> 
> Then the HSA foundation model devised by AMD is also proving to be a future acceptable standard. The consoles definitely needed an edge like that. Considering AMD's expertise in all these fields and also from a financial perspective, it was an obvious choice.



I bet the same author would have written an article supporting Sony and MS's decisions, if they went for Nvidia's GPUs. Because, remember Nvidia's response when AMD was announced to be supplying the consoles' GPUs? They clearly stated it was a financial decision, that they weren't happy with what MS or Sony were offering, which obviously means Nvidia was given the offer by the two console manufacturers, but declined because it wasn't a big deal for them, where as AMD was in desperate need for some improvement as a company(check the stocks of both companies), whatever AMD says is all PR talk. So its safe to say that the GPU choice was obviously about money, though I don't mean that AMD's GPUs are bad in anyway, I agree with the article about the better performance of those cards


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm really interested in seeing how GCN 2.0 fares against the Kepler rebadge and if finally they get rid of their microstuttering problems. GTX 760 SLI @~Canadian $550 is really tempting...:nod:

If it is very good, then in all likelihood the GT740 equivalent that Nvidia would have offered could have been outperformed by AMD.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I bet the same author would have written an article supporting Sony and MS's decisions, if they went for Nvidia's GPUs. Because, remember Nvidia's response when AMD was announced to be supplying the consoles' GPUs? They clearly stated it was a financial decision, that they weren't happy with what MS or Sony were offering, which obviously means Nvidia was given the offer by the two console manufacturers, but declined because it wasn't a big deal for them, where as AMD was in desperate need for some improvement as a company(check the stocks of both companies), whatever AMD says is all PR talk. So its safe to say that the GPU choice was obviously about money, though I don't mean that AMD's GPUs are bad in anyway, I agree with the article about the better performance of those cards



Well i'm not saying Nvidia is incapable or something ( I'm a big Nvidia Fanboy  ). They have the technology and financial decisions would have definitely played a part, as a reason of them pulling out. Actually Nvidia's future plans are pretty strong and involve SOC's almost for all platforms (servers,desktops, smartphones and supercomputers)- Project Denver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
They are the only architectural licensee of ARM after Qualcomm, and thus are allowed to create their own ARM designs. Something like that can easily power a game console. But Sony and M$ couldn't wait as 64 bit ARM cpu's were a while away and are the ones from ARM stables, that could have competed against jaguar cpu's toe to toe.

The upcoming Maxwell Gpu's is going to be a Heterogeneous design sporting custom ARM 64bit cores along with Maxwell gpu (simd) cores. So the technology was there.

Money could have been a big factor here and AMD took the much needed chance.

*DirectX 11.2 Revealed – Available Only On Windows 8.1 & Xbox One [UPDATE]*



> Well, we all saw that coming. In an attempt to promote its latest OS, Microsoft has officially revealed the new version of its DX API. And as you may have guessed, it is coming exclusively on Windows 8.1 and Xbox One. DirectX 11.2 was presented at its Build Conference, and you can find the keynotes video below. Perhaps the best feature of DX11.2, Tiled Resources, is demoed at around the first one hour mark. With Tiled Resources, Direct3D 11.2 introduces support for hardware virtual resources, allowing the creation of massive textures using minimal memory, and permitting improved bandwidth efficiency. Let’s see now how PC gamers and developers will respond to Microsoft’s move, and whether the former will be forced to upgrade their systems – yet again – for this DX exclusivity!


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

So did Microsoft just spin a downclocked esram based on pure bs? : Games

Interesting...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

*Xbox One exec says Sony PS4 tech specs are "meaningless", games more important*

Microsoft is kind of right here. In the end, the quality of games and their overall theme is what that matters.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Xbox One exec says Sony PS4 tech specs are "meaningless", games more important*
> 
> Microsoft is kind of right here. In the end, the quality of games and their overall theme is what that matters.



and then suddenly..these quotes happens somewhere in the article



> on top of all the magic we're going to add with the instant switching, and the power of the cloud.





> see Call of Duty, it looks f**king awesome! It's going to be great, you know.



Which kinda contradicts what the guy is saying. Its nothing but a PR game, if MS had the better hardware, I'm sure they'd boast about it, just like the " instant switching, and the power of the cloud".
If hardware specs really don't matter, why not stick with the xbox 360? Instead of selling a powerful console that costs 500$


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> and then suddenly..these quotes happens somewhere in the article
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup they would. I guess Don Matrick said that line once, " For all consumers who do not have some form of connectivity, we have a commendable offline gaming device called the xbox 360". 

He was widely criticised for those comments, and then the famed 180 U turn. But Microsoft seems to have games this time. They can attract people by those.
Gamescom is going to be interesting.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

Albert Penello said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact," he continued, "they actually go out and they talk about how *proud they are about their off-the-shelf parts. *Our guys'll say, we touched every single component in the box and everything there is tweaked for optimum performance.



What's so off-the-shelf on the PS4 

Last I remember, the PS4 jaguar chip wont be available in a BGA package to consumers.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What's so off-the-shelf on the PS4
> 
> Last I remember, the PS4 jaguar chip wont be available in a BGA package to consumers.



X86 based parts are referred as Off-shelf here. You don't find PowerPc based cpu's selling in retail counter right?

Its not about PS4 chip being offered to consumers. Jaguar chips are available in BGA only. 
PS4 chip is custom designed to integrate te extra 4 cores & that massive gpu core along with other functionalities.
Same goes for Xbox-one. 

Off-shelf refers to common parts or technology in use.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> X86 based parts are referred as Off-shelf here. You don't find PowerPc based cpu's selling in retail counter right?
> 
> Its not about PS4 chip being offered to consumers. Jaguar chips are available in BGA only.
> PS4 chip is custom designed to integrate te extra 4 cores & that massive gpu core along with other functionalities.
> ...



Dude I know. Intel has copyright on LGA, so its unlikely to get LGA processors from other brands.

In that case even M$ is off-the-shelf.

My point was that PS4 parts aren't off the shelf because everything is custom. If PS4 is then so too X1.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Dude I know. Intel has copyright on LGA, so its unlikely to get LGA processors from other brands.
> 
> *In that case even M$ is off-the-shelf.*
> 
> My point was that PS4 parts aren't off the shelf because everything is custom. If PS4 is then so too X1.



Who's denying that Microsoft isn't off-shelf?? Of-course it is. Being LGA or BGA has nothing to do here.

PS4 having custom parts has nothing to do whatsoever of using off-shelf parts or not. Using X-86 or more commercial parts gives it the "Off-shelf" monicker.

This will clear your doubts:

Commercial off-the-shelf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Who's denying that Microsoft isn't off-shelf?? Of-course it is. Being LGA or BGA has nothing to do here.
> 
> PS4 having custom parts has nothing to do whatsoever of using off-shelf parts or not. Using X-86 or more commercial parts gives it the "Off-shelf" monicker.
> 
> ...



Oh god where is the debate? When did I say LGA or BGA has anything to do with this?

Why are we arguing in agreement lol? I know what off-the-shelf means TYVM.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> *My point was that PS4 parts aren't off the shelf because everything is custom. If PS4 is then so too X1.*



Then what was this for??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Then what was this for??



Because it isn't COTS. Read the definition you posted.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Because it isn't COTS. Read the definition you posted.


Well its semi custom and not fully custom made. The jaguar cores aren't custom but GPU is.
That does not make them not off-the-shelf. You always have to customize parts in an SOC meant for a special purpose. But the parts used are still off-the shelf, procured from AMD. 
Sony or microsoft did not develop them. PS3's cell was the brain child of "Ken Kutaragi". He was responsible for designing of SPE's. So here we can say Sony and Microsoft used off-the-shelf parts and usd a technology that is commercially available.

Use of X86 decides here off-the-shelf or not. Because those jaguar and radeon gpu's are commercially available. Its not niche as powerpc which was inaccessible to general public.

*PS4/Xbox One tech spec comparisons 'meaningless', says Microsoft exec*



Spoiler






> "As a matter of fact, they actually go out and they talk about* how proud they are about their off-the-shelf parts.* Our guys'll say, we touched every single component in the box and everything there is tweaked for optimum performance," he boasted.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Well its semi custom and not fully custom made. The jaguar cores aren't custom but GPU is.
> That does not make them not off-the-shelf. You always have to customize parts in an SOC meant for a special purpose. But the parts used are still off-the shelf, procured from AMD.
> Sony or microsoft did not develop them. PS3's cell was the brain child of "Ken Kutaragi". He was responsible for designing of SPE's. So here we can say Sony and Microsoft used off-the-shelf parts and usd a technology that is commercially available.
> 
> ...



Nope. X86 doesn't decide off-the-shelfness. The jauguar cores themselves (obviously) won't change in design between retail and Sonly/M$. But the SOC itself is fully custom, because unlike Intel's Core 2 Quad where two dual core modules were slapped together in one package [don't deny it], here the cores are not added on, they are part of the same substrate. And of course, the customized GCN 2.0 chip.

I would like to see a comment from a sony exec saying their parts are off the shelf. Microsoft is calling its parts custom according to your quote. Both companies are using custom units. Neither is using off-the-shelf parts.

While the tech might be off-the-shelf (x86-64 instruction set, jaguar architecture, GCN 2.0 etc), the product used is not.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 30, 2013)

EG, why are you trolling? As per your defination of custom and off-the-shelf, each and every SOC from different manufacturers like Quacom Snapdragon, Samsung Exynos or nVidia Tegra all are custom made and not off the self product.  They are taior made for their purpose but still off the self design as they are made using existing architecture, design philosophy and fabrication process. In fact by your design, even each and every new Generation AMD and Intel new generation Processors are Custom because of the architecture. But no, they are not at all any new thing, they are just iterations or evolution of current available x86 technologies.
XBOX and PS4 both has used components, design philosophy and concepts which are allready in market, the CPU and GPU design, Heterogeneous Computing platform using HUMA and HSA, industry standard GDDR5 memory and memory bus, existing type of storage system etc. Obviously each of them has tailor made the design for its own purpose but that does not make it a complete new design or custom design. Obviously it is a custom chip but still it is based on off-the-self components.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

Cilus said:


> EG, why are you trolling? As per your defination of custom and off-the-shelf, each and every SOC from different manufacturers like Quacom Snapdragon, Samsung Exynos or nVidia Tegra all are custom made and not off the self product.  They are taior made for their purpose but still off the self design as they are made using existing architecture, design philosophy and fabrication process. In fact by your design, even each and every new Generation AMD and Intel new generation Processors are Custom because of the architecture. But no, they are not at all any new thing, they are just iterations or evolution of current available x86 technologies.
> XBOX and PS4 both has used components, design philosophy and concepts which are allready in market, the CPU and GPU design, Heterogeneous Computing platform using HUMA and HSA, industry standard GDDR5 memory and memory bus, existing type of storage system etc. Obviously each of them has tailor made the design for its own purpose but that does not make it a complete new design or custom design. Obviously it is a custom chip but still it is based on off-the-self components.



That is not what I'm saying. Since the same identical chip is offered to multiple mobile/handheld vendors, the parts are commercial off the shelf.

In case of the PS4 and X1, the two chips being offered are different from each other and specially designed tailored to each company's needs. Thus not being off-the-shelf.

I'm saying that the SoC is based on off-the-shelf technologies (x86 has been around for ages), but the console SoC itself is not off-the-shelf.

I hope this clarifies it for you. I'll leave at that.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer: update first post with all relevant details regarding Xbox One.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 1, 2013)

I will do it tomorrow.
____________________________
*UPDATE*

Thread opening post has updates, still a work in progress. If you find anything missing, please let me know.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 1, 2013)

*SAUDI ARABIA WANTS THE XBOX ONE THE MOST (ACCORDING TO GAMESPOT)*

I guess people there like the TV and living room features. It can prove to be a strong point for Xbox One.


*Sunday Seven: How the Xbox One Could Win Next-Gen*

I find the living room features and exclusives, as valid opinions.




*Xbox One memory performance improved for production console*

Microsoft is now claiming a higher bandwidth than PS4 with some modifications of their ES RAM chip. Its now 192GB/s but the memory size is limited to 32 mb for to and fro communication at these bandwidths whereas PS4 has full 8gb at 176 GB/s.

*Best Thing About Next-Gen: Stunning List of Open World Games*

Quite an ambitious as well as amazing list.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 1, 2013)

News: Assassin's Creed creator: Microsoft "didn't have to mention" Xbox One needed an internet connection - Xbox 360 - The Official Magazine

Just no. Patrice, go home. 



> But I was a bit like, 'Really?' It's all going to be digital, and we're already halfway through it. That's why I took the CD as an example. I know some people still buy CDs and vinyl, but nobody's yelling at Apple because of iTunes. I just find that a bit hypocritical. Just a little bit.



Except that iTunes doesn't require you to log in every 24 hours and the CDs & Vinyl you purchase don't have to be registered with iTunes.



> The problem is the message, and how to deliver the message. They focused on the wrong stuff. They didn't have to mention that you needed an internet connection every 24 hours. They didn't have to do that.



And let a massive shitstorm hit them after the consoles release that would be a million times worse than the RRoD fiasco?



> The hardcore gamers - will buy both consoles in the end anyway.



I guess me and my friend circle aren't hardcore now because we have chosen PC + 3DS


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Mattrick just resigned, not sure how I feel about it though.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 1, 2013)

^^ Yup, he's leaving for Zynga. I kinda didn't like this guy too. 

Microsoft's Entertainment Head Don Mattrick Leaving for Top Zynga Job - Kara Swisher - Commerce - AllThingsD


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't like any business executives...especially the american ones


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I don't like any business executives...especially the american ones



But there's an exception in my case. I'm the biggest fan of "Jack Tretton".  I guess you know him too. 

Been watching his presentations since E3 2006. A wonderful guy imo.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

*www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/Press/2013/Jul13/07-01steveb-mail.aspx

Ballmer is the new Xbox boss?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2013)

Microsoft Xbox One Cracked Opened: First Photos of Hardware Inside Xbox One Emerge - X-bit labs


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2013)

Why is the fan pulling air out of the heatsink instead of blowing air into it. Even hardware is a fail here lol
*www.xbitlabs.com/images/news/2013-06/microsoft_xbox_one_opened_a.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Why is the fan pulling air out of the heatsink instead of blowing air into it. Even hardware is a fail here lol
> *www.xbitlabs.com/images/news/2013-06/microsoft_xbox_one_opened_a.jpg



isnt it the same setup for even the heatsinks on your cpu (pc)??


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> isnt it the same setup for even the heatsinks on your cpu (pc)??



CPU heatsinks blow air into the heatsink and not away.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> CPU heatsinks blow air into the heatsink and not away.


Okies.. I thought it is the other way. Never bothered to check though 

thanks for the clarification.. Which also means they have a failure in the design itself


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mecha Damashii » News: Titanfall’s Mecha Aren’t Mecha…Apparently



> “Mech is kind of a dirty word with us, we don’t like it. These aren’t mechs”



If you say so...

At least my comments on Titanfall's mechs not feeling like mechs should are vindicated.

Microsoft: No Xbox One in Japan this Year: ?Tier 2 Country? Asks Journalist Not to Report Negatively | DualShockers



Kinect HD Is Xbox One's Best Idea - Forbes


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 2, 2013)

Guys if you won't tell me if anything is missing in the OP, I will have to finalize that and remove the "Work in Progress tag".

If no response by day after tomorrow, the tag gets removed.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

*We asked Microsoft what happens if the Xbox One’s Kinect sensor stops working?*



Spoiler






> We already know the Xbox One needs its Kinect sensor to be operational, but what happens if the fancy new motion tracking camera malfunctions or gets damaged? Can you walk into a store and buy a replacement, or do you need to send it in to Microsoft for repairs?
> 
> Checking for the former, we cruised a few retail websites and noticed that the Xbox One’s unique but mandatory peripheral was not listed among the console’s accessories. This lead us to reach out to Microsoft for more information on this matter and here’s what a company spokesperson had to say.
> 
> ...







*Steve Ballmer is Taking Command of Xbox One*



Spoiler






> *Ballmer taking control of Microsoft's Interactive Entertainment Business may be part of his restructuring plan.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2013)

*Microsoft holding gamescom 2013 conference – report*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2013)

Surprisingly, Valve is said to be announcing some games at their gamescom booth this time, some hope for HL3.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

*Titanfall Runs At A Solid 60fps, Features Tons of Graphical Effects*

Now that's something feisty. I predict that this game is going to sell like crazy.
It will be a new phenomenon after counter strike.

*Xbox One Pre-Orders Rising at Amazon But Still Not Sold Out*

The 180 U-turn decision has breathed a new life into Xbox-one.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Titanfall Runs At A Solid 60fps, Features Tons of Graphical Effects*
> 
> Now that's something feisty. I predict that this game is going to sell like crazy.
> It will be a new phenomenon after counter strike.



I have decided to buy titanfall instead of BF4 for 2 reasons - 
1) this looks fresh and fancy..
2) pricing of BF4 on pc


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I have decided to buy titanfall instead of BF4 for 2 reasons -
> 1) this looks fresh and fancy..
> 2) *pricing of BF4 on pc*



Its the same, 3.4k. EA is the publisher remember?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its the same, 3.4k. EA is the publisher remember?


I think he means Titanfall on PC. That _might_ be cheaper.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I think he means Titanfall on PC. That _might_ be cheaper.


Exactly.. I meant titanfall on PC.

Also.. this is one of the reasons why I prefer PS over Xbox. Almost all the games on Xbox will make its way to pc.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Exactly.. I meant titanfall on PC.



Duh, I know you're talking about PC, and since EA is the publisher, the PC price is also going to be 3.4k as well


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

Yup, EA is the publisher for titanfall.  I hope it isn't 3.4k since this doesn't seem to have a strong single player campaign.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Duh, I know you're talking about PC, and since EA is the publisher, the PC price is also going to be 3.4k as well


Thanks for that info I dint know that EA was the publisher for titanfall too.. Well done EA and MS..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Thanks for that info I dint know that EA was the publisher for titanfall too.. Well done EA and MS..



The meetings between IW founders and EA were pretty much the reason Activision kicked them out, which lead to the birth of Respawn. EA is just the publishing partner though, Respawn owns the IP.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yup, EA is the publisher for titanfall.  I hope it isn't 3.4k since *this doesn't seem to have a strong single player campaign.*


It doesn't even have a single player campaign. *www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/24/why-titanfall-has-no-single-player-campaign

Multiplayer should be the only reason why a game can be priced high. It's the only way one gets the money worth. Unlike buying a game for 3K, finishing it and then dumping it off into abyss.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

ico said:


> It doesn't even have a single player campaign. Why Titanfall Has No Single-Player Campaign - IGN
> 
> Multiplayer should be the only reason why a game can be priced high. It's the only way one gets the money worth. Unlike buying a game for 3K, finishing it and then dumping it off into abyss.



I dont mind spending 3K for a FPS MP game if they can guarantee me that I will not be pushed to the ditch and they release numerous DLC's and premium accounts that are prices same or above the base game that I am willing to buy. 

The point is, if I dont upgrade myself with the premium accounts or the DLC's that come up for MP, i will never be able to get the best guns and enjoy the best of the maps on these MP's. 

I am not saying that paying for a game after purchasing it is something new and extravaggant. Its there for most of the RPG's that go online and has MP. But there its so evident and certain. I dont expect the same for FPS though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

The DLCs are inevitable, its got nothing to do with EA, every company is after DLCs these days.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The DLCs are inevitable, its got nothing to do with EA, every company is after DLCs these days.


Dont you think EA over does it??

The base/limited versions of their BF games lately are half baked cakes and if you want to enjoy anything close to a full MP, you will need a premium edition which is way higher priced.

My point is, they arent much interested to offer us with any good gameplay for the base version (its more like a framework for something better to come) and the actual game comes out with their DLC's.

Now for a "framework", i cant pay 3.5K. sorry EA..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Not sure how enjoyable Premium is compared to the base version, but I bought the limited edition with B2K for 1k, and had a blast with it. The premium and other DLCs do attract off a lot of gamers, but not all of them. There were ton of people still playing the base version or B2K. The good thing was that I could choose what I wanted, I wasn't interested in anything else but the open maps, so B2K and End game were perfectly enjoyable by me. Though it all doesn't matter right now, thanks to the price hike the base version itself.

..|.. to EA.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not sure how enjoyable Premium is compared to the base version, but I bought the limited edition with B2K for 1k, and had a blast with it. The premium and other DLCs do attract off a lot of gamers, but not all of them. There were ton of people still playing the base version or B2K. The good thing was that I could choose what I wanted, I wasn't interested in anything else but the open maps, so B2K and End game were perfectly enjoyable by me. Though it all doesn't matter right now, thanks to the price hike the base version itself.
> 
> ..|.. to EA.



I dint buy any DLC or premium pack on BF3, it was the limited version i got for the preorder. But during recent E3 (thanks to the suckards) I got close quarters for free. I played some of the maps on CQ and they were all great.. So is the new mode (gun master)

I never knew about the fun in them until i got the DLC. And I see so many other mode of play in BF3 which arent avalable for me (for obvious reasons). 

As you said, all that doesnt matter.. _l_ EA..

And yeah, i will play BF3 longer..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hopefully, dice might add a map editor or modding features to the game now that they've milked us with their DLCs


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Hopefully, dice might add a map editor or modding features to the game now that they've milked us with their DLCs


They denied of the mods even for BF4  so dont expect a COD here


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bethesda: Xbox One is a "nice, robust machine", cross-platform work is a "nightmare"*

I guess the different memory architectures has some part to play on this.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Bethesda: Xbox One is a "nice, robust machine", cross-platform work is a "nightmare"*
> 
> I guess the different memory architectures has some part to play on this.



devs will have to choose side now


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Bethesda: Xbox One is a "nice, robust machine", cross-platform work is a "nightmare"*
> 
> I guess the different memory architectures has some part to play on this.



I don't think so. As far as cross-platform gaming goes, there shouldn't be any problems if they're doing the server-console translations right and correctly choosing what the servers do and what the consoles do.

Development is a different story though. But given how they would have to code for two different graphics libraries on PC and Mac unless they choose to use OpenGL on PC they should not have too much trouble on the 8th gen consoles too.

Or maybe their design process is not quite compatible with working on both consoles simultaneously (that doesn't mean their design process is flawed BTW).


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2013)

*Killer Instinct Xbox One: Double Helix posts terrifying breakdown of fan requests*


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2013)

*The Xbox One And PlayStation 4 Face Off On The Comic-Con Show Floor*

Battle of the titans!!!!

*Next-Gen Face-Off: Forza Motorsport 5 vs. Driveclub*

So which is better guys?? Driveclub or forza 5


----------



## ratul (Jul 22, 2013)

*New Xbox One info from Comic-Con; scanning player's face into games via Kinect*



			
				John Callaham said:
			
		

> *As reported by IGN*, one of the coolest new features is the ability for any Xbox One game to include a way to put in a real player's face onto an in-game character model, thanks to the new abilities of the included Kinect sensor. It can even track a player's BMI so that the character model in the game looks something like the body of the real player. The Kinect sensor can also track the player's facial expressions and have them appear on the in-game model, which could add something new to multiplayer matches.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2013)

*Microsoft to allow indie self-publishing on Xbox One*

Microsoft is all set for next gen gaming and seems to be following Sony's footsteps. After PS4, Xbox-one will also allow indie developers to self publish their titles.
This is indeed great news in indie development space.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 25, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Microsoft to allow indie self-publishing on Xbox One*
> 
> Microsoft is all set for nect gen gaming and seems to be following Sony's footsteps. After PS4, Xbox-one will also allow indie developers to self publish their titles.
> This is indeed great news in indie development space.



What else can MS do other than following the standards set by Ps4?? Another triumph for Sony..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> What else can MS do other than following the standards set by Ps4?? Another triumph for Sony..



Seconded.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 30, 2013)

*How Xbox One's operating systems work - why splitting the RAM is good for developers and gamers*

A nice informative article.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 2, 2013)

*Microsoft dominates Gamescom hall*

It has the largest floor space.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lbrmAsxJPv4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NtgM80rWQRE[/YOUTUBE]

Nice!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2013)

*Xbox One Kinect U-Turn is a mistake too far for Microsoft*



> Overnight, Microsoft revealed that the Xbox One will function just fine even if the new Kinect is unplugged from the console, a dramatic change of policy from the always-connected console announced earlier this year.



Microsoft seems to be losing the integrity of their decisions.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone from Micro$h!t is getting fired.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 12, 2013)

*Insomniac Developers Shut Off The Xbox One Using Studio PA*

 Its hilarious.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2013)

Xbox One Review | Polygon

Polygon rated it a little higher than PS4.


----------



## noob (Nov 21, 2013)

ico said:


> Xbox One Review | Polygon
> 
> Polygon rated it a little higher than PS4.



Not in to consoles but polygon website is kickass.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2013)

*Microsoft Xbox One sales top 1 million within 24 hours*

*Microsoft sells over 1 million Xbox One in less than a day*

*Microsoft sells over a million Xbox Ones in 24 hours*

Wow. Microsoft has also nailed it with xbox one.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 24, 2013)

noob said:


> Not in to consoles but polygon website is kickass.


But..But..Polygon gave Last of Us a 7.5


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2013)

*UK Xbox One sales just shy of Wii U's lifetime total, report claims*

This console is undoubtedly doing well. Both next-gen consoles are selling well above expectations as of now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

Overall, I've noticed a few key graphical differences between the XO and the PS4 based on what those youtube videos show. Some of these could differ when looked at face to face, but most of the things remain the same irrespective of the quality of the youtube video.

XO relies a lot more on global illumination than the PS4
The colour space of the XO and the PS4 seem to be slightly different, based on the fact that the Xbox has higher colour saturation (this could be a result of HDMI colour correction and gamma differences)
Polycount between the two is same in all games I've seen.
Texture filtering seems to be all over the place, with some games doing better on PS4, others on Xbox
Texture quality seems to be equal or slightly better on PS4. So does antialiasing, although the AA method seems to make the textures more fuzzy on the PS4. This means that the Xbox textures actually appear more defined than the PS4 ones.
Shadows appear slightly softer on the PS4 vs the Xbox (this could be a D3D/OGL difference)
Water reflections seem to be equal or slightly better on the PS4 depending on the game. In AC4 the D3D render path treats water like a mirror at certain angles, while the PS4 OGL render path more accurately takes into account smaller movements.
PS4 seems to have a slightly higher draw distance depending on the game.


Also, Battlefield 4 seems to have a poor framerate on both consoles. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Also, Battlefield 4 seems to have a poor framerate on both consoles. Can anyone confirm this?



No, battlefield 4 has no issue on either consoles. It runs super smooth at 60fps.

Battlefield 4: Xbox One vs. PlayStation 4 Frame-Rate Tests - YouTube

Video of Battlefield 4 running on PS4 at 60 fps

Battlefield 4 PS4 vs Xbox One video comparison

Xbox one runs at 720p whereas PS4 version runs in 900p. Both churn constant 60fps though.

Call of duty ghosts had some framerate issues in the PS4 version, although it ran at 1080p (ps4 only, 720p on XOne).
There were certain media reports. They seem to have been ironed out by a patch released by Activison.

*Call of Duty: Ghosts’ PS4 frame rate issues and 1080 patch details clarified*

Here's a more detailed analysis. COD ghosts had an underwhelming launch because of these issues.

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-whats-fixed-and-whats-not-in-the-cod-ghosts-ps4-patch


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> No, battlefield 4 has no issue on either consoles. It runs super smooth at 60fps.



The video I saw must have been recorded at a terrible framerate.



vickybat said:


> Battlefield 4: Xbox One vs. PlayStation 4 Frame-Rate Tests - YouTube
> 
> Video of Battlefield 4 running on PS4 at 60 fps
> 
> ...



You know that's a lie. Both consoles only run 60FPS in low-resource use situations. As soon as combat starts, both the PS4 and XO get framerate drops, with the XO being the worst offender.

What's good is that the PS4 even with the higher resolution continues to remain a little faster than the XO in this game and low intensity combat usually stays above 48FPS in both consoles.



vickybat said:


> Call of duty ghosts had some framerate issues in the PS4 version, although it ran at 1080p (ps4 only, 720p on XOne).
> There were certain media reports. They seem to have been ironed out by a patch released by Activison.
> 
> *Call of Duty: Ghosts’ PS4 frame rate issues and 1080 patch details clarified*
> ...



Hadn't heard about this one. Not that I'd have checked it out because it has COD plastered all over it.

Anyway, it seems that the BF4 video I'd seen having poor framerates was also from Digital Foundry. So it's them doing some hara kiri to their videos.

The horrible texture filtering and excessive texture fuzziness due to AA on the PS4 version for all the games I've seen is really making me cringe.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2013)

*PHIL SPENCER CAN’T ASSURE GOW TO STAY XBOX EXCLUSIVE*

*Xbox One Consoles Smoking*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Xbox One Consoles Smoking*



They certainly can't be refurb units this early in their launch


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2013)

*Installing Xbox One Games Takes Way Too Long*

Hmm....Some interesting figures.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 1, 2013)

*XBOX ONE – How To Install A Bigger Hard Drive !*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2013)

*First Gameplay Footage of Xbox One Exclusive Quantum Break Revealed, Looks Fantastic*

Wow......Seems like a big reason to buy an xbox-one. They are really bringing impressive games into their repertoire.
I was amazed by the power of "The Division", featuring the snow drop engine. This one is clearly in its league.
Really impressive.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fake Backwards Compatibility Instructions Brick Xbox One


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

Xbox One Most Successful Console Launch in Australia

Microsoft Releases First Xbox One System Update


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2013)

*Xbox One sells 2 Million Units in 18 Days*



Spoiler



*Microsoft says Xbox One global sales top 2 million units*

*Xbox One global sales surpass 2m consoles to level with PlayStation 4*



Xbox one has been an incredible success story for Microsoft so far. Two million in 18 days is staggering and right up there with PS4.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 13, 2013)

*Xbox One is Fastest Selling Console in the US; November NPD Group Figures Revealed*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2013)

*Sony Goes on a Hiring Spree in Wake of PS4′s Success While Microsoft Continues its Own in Full Swing*



Spoiler






> Not to be outdone, Microsoft Game Studios is continuing its own hiring spree offering ten new jobs between yesterday and today, that add to the 31 already published in the last month.
> The new generation is now in full swing, and both Sony and Microsoft seem to be gearing up in full swing to tackle it with the best possible staff.






*New Watch Dogs Screenshots From the Xbox One Version Released*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

Xbox One DRM check interrupts Defend the School's Killer Instinct winners finals match


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone heard the news? 55K is going to be the indian price for xbone.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 5, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> Has anyone heard the news? 55K is going to be the indian price for xbone.



Well, the Wii U is suddenly becoming the most vfm console in the market


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2014)

Wii u does not have an Indian presence, so people will be least bothered about it. 

Talk about xbox-one, that price makes no sense at all. It will be ignored by all, leaving PS4 as the sole player in the domestic market.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 6, 2014)

vickybat said:


> Wii u does not have an Indian presence, so people will be least bothered about it.
> 
> Talk about xbox-one, that price makes no sense at all. It will be ignored by all, leaving PS4 as the sole player in the domestic market.



It should be obvious my comment was referring to how ridiculously priced both consoles are here. Also, I do remember seeing Wii Us in Indian stores (not grey market). No official presence, yes, but big name retailers (Planet M) did carry them.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 6, 2014)

vickybat said:


> Wii u does not have an Indian presence, so people will be least bothered about it.
> 
> Talk about xbox-one, that price makes no sense at all. It will be ignored by all, leaving *PS4 as the sole player in the domestic market.*



Until Halo 5
After which hordes of rich people will flock to get Xbone


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Until Halo 5
> After which hordes of rich people will flock to get Xbone



Well i'm a big halo fan too. Fans can do anything to play their fav games.

But 55k is simply too much. Its like looting Indian customers.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2014)

*Next Gen Only Reveal on Game Informer Cover Will Make People “Flip Out Over;” Coming Tomorrow*

Any guesses!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 8, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Until Halo 5
> After which hordes of rich people will flock to get Xbone


Nope. I'm a halo fanboy, and still think 15k is a waste of money for x360, talk about 55k


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2014)

*Titanfall Closed Alpha Gameplay Video Emerges, Looks Stunning*

This is an ACE for xbox-one. Highly anticipated game. Its in PC too.

*25 Games That Will Push Graphical Boundaries In 2014*

Great list. Good to see some indie names making it in there.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2014)

*Microsoft And Machinima Have Officially Commented On XB1M13 (UPDATED)*

*Microsoft On 1st Party Studios: Naughty Dog Is "A Special Studio", "They Are Unique"*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 26, 2014)

*Industry Insider: Xbox One 10% reserved GPU getting turned into 2% soon*

Every bit helps.

*Thief will not run at 1080p on the Xbox One?*

Multiplatforms are a bit inferior on Xbox-One. Their exclusives run well though.


----------



## Akira (Jan 26, 2014)

vickybat said:


> *Thief will not run at 1080p on the Xbox One?*
> 
> Multiplatforms are a bit inferior on Xbox-One. Their exclusives run well though.



Not just thief. Initially it was just trolling, but now Tomb Raider -Definitive Edition too runs on only 25-30fps on 1080p on X1 compared to PS4(and we remember the COD 720p fiasco). It really has inferior hardware compared to PS4, even though the software seems much neater. Nice going Microsoft; putting less intense hardware in a more expensive console


----------



## vickybat (Jan 26, 2014)

^^ Yeah they screwed up the GPU and memory. It deserved a relatively powerful gpu, considering the price.
Anyway, lets see how this goes. They are banking on their exclusives this time. This gen, role has reversed compared to last one.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 31, 2014)

*Halo 2 Anniversary Edition Reportedly Coming To Xbox One, Halo 5 In 2015?*

Nice. Halo 5 is highly anticipated.

*Sunset Overdrive is “Looking Very Good”, Currently “Better than E3 Trailer” Graphically*

Insomniac debut exclusive for a Microsoft product. Considering their brilliant work in the "Resistance" series, i guess Xbox fans are sure for a treat with this one.

*Xbox One: 1080p/60fps Not Happening Anytime Soon, Not Enough Power But Tools Will Improve*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2014)

*Senior publishing source confirms new, cheaper Xbox One release for 2014*

So, a cheaper console in the works.


----------



## 10 numberi (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe for india then. As 50K for a console is too much!


----------



## snap (Apr 8, 2014)

Xbox One Will Have An Official Xbox 360 Emulator When Microsoft Finishes 'Thinking It Through' | Kotaku Australia


----------



## snap (May 14, 2014)

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-05-13-microsoft-to-sell-xbox-one-without-kinect


----------



## hsr (Aug 7, 2014)

Xbox One India Launch | Exclusive Pre-orders on Amazon.in
*i.imgur.com/Lsh2hsb.png
*i.imgur.com/FA8Zmdt.png
*i.imgur.com/k2hacaL.png


Just saw it on their home page, must be a bold move by MS to make it exclusive...


----------



## Fenix21 (Jan 7, 2015)

Recently bought an xbox one without kinect from amazon.in


----------



## Gollum (Jan 15, 2015)

Fenix21 said:


> Recently bought an xbox one without kinect from amazon.in



Congrats !!!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2015)

Paid 38,249 for xbox one+fifa15+additional controller+forza 5 + halo masterchief collection two days ago. Amazing deal it was from Amazon. my digit handle is my Xbox Live ID. My Xbox friend's list is empty. Do send me some invites please. 

The bond is back to gaming


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hOiT7610XeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 17, 2015)

How can I use xbone bought from us in India without frying it ?


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey Guys, from where I can buy XBOX One games? Is it good to buy from XBOX store of Disc via Amazon/Flipkart..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 12, 2016)

daemon1 said:


> Hey Guys, from where I can buy XBOX One games? Is it good to buy from XBOX store of Disc via Amazon/Flipkart..



Where ever you get a good deal..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello Guys, Does anyone here know if the Xbox One S is coming to india and when?Unable to find the dates.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2016)

So I got an XBONE
*i.imgur.com/X30lsmO.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/3oIZuHi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/m9uLDKy.jpg

The controller looks like
*i.imgur.com/dPvWAqT.jpg


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Bought Xbox one console (500GB..Quantum break free) from flipkart (pretty sweet deal @ Rs. 27k). This is the first time that i have bought a console (i am a hardcore PC gamer) 

I have a question..i am going to buy Halo: Master chief collection physical disk (as the digital copy on xbox store is currently at approx. 3.3k but amazon is selling physical one @ 2.5k) and i came to know from some of the comments that 19GB patch update would be required.

How does this work? 

1) Will the entire game be installed on 500GB HDD (including patch) and then it would not be required to insert the disk every time?
2) the patch will get install on HDD and i would be required to insert the disk everytime..

Please advice.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 23, 2016)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Bought Xbox one console (500GB..Quantum break free) from flipkart (pretty sweet deal @ Rs. 27k). This is the first time that i have bought a console (i am a hardcore PC gamer)
> 
> ...



From my Experience with consoles, The Disc is always required if the game is disc based (PS4).
I still haven't been able to use my xbone as I need to buy a step down 110v Transformer.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1) Will the entire game be installed on 500GB HDD (including patch) and then it would not be required to insert the disk every time? *- Yes, entire game will get installed on HDD. But it still needs disk in the console for authentication. *
> 2) the patch will get install on HDD and i would be required to insert the disk everytime..
> ...



Please find below my answers in Bold for your queries.

1) Will the entire game be installed on 500GB HDD (including patch) and then it would not be required to insert the disk every time? *- Yes, entire game will get installed on HDD. But it still needs disk in the console for authentication. *
2) the patch will get install on HDD and i would be required to insert the disk everytime.. - *Yes, this is correct*

If you own a game on disk, you need to have the disk in console even though the game get installed in HDD. I think this is to control piracy. Else, any one can install the game and sell off the disk.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2019)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt joins Xbox Game Pass in time for the Netflix premiere


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2019)

Xbox Series X: all the news about Microsoft’s next-gen game console


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 8, 2020)

Xbox series s will cost $299


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303230071033880576


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2020)

@Desmond David maybe rename this thread to cater to Xbox and update the first post with the new Series S details, etc? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> @Desmond David maybe rename this thread


Done


thetechfreak said:


> update the first post with the new Series S details, etc?


Too lazy to do that.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 10, 2020)

xbox series x will be $499

and release date is November 10


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303680112156524544


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> xbox series x will be $499
> 
> and release date is November 10
> 
> ...


50k in India because of customs + GST as usual


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 50k in India because of customs + GST as usual



Wait till you see the Xbox Series S price

*preview.redd.it/mhvgq3q2u4m51.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=6477c17605dfaa60e2af29959ec953deffada640


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Wait till you see the Xbox Series S price
> 
> *preview.redd.it/mhvgq3q2u4m51.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=6477c17605dfaa60e2af29959ec953deffada640


I know. Govt is the real culprit here.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 10, 2020)

That's definitely not taxes because the numbers don't add up compared to the Series X. And cheaper stuff usually have cheaper taxes like monitors under 32 inches having 18% instead of 28%.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 10, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Wait till you see the Xbox Series S price
> 
> *preview.redd.it/mhvgq3q2u4m51.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=6477c17605dfaa60e2af29959ec953deffada640


is this official? I was unable to find anything on microsoft website


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 10, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> is this official? I was unable to find anything on microsoft website



They use stupid facebook
*www.facebook.com/XboxIndia/


----------



## cooldude94 (Sep 10, 2020)

Custom + gst on console is I think around 40%. (22+18) Which on $299 comes to about 31,000. $499 is actually about 52,000 so series x is appropriately priced.

Theoretically should'nt lower taxes by government increase the demand offsetting the loses.


----------

